# One Piece vs Naruto vs Bleach!



## Chris Partlow (Jan 21, 2009)

The Best 3 out there. Which one in your opinion is better!!!!


----------



## ipakmann (Jan 21, 2009)

OP FTW GOMU GOMU NO BABYSHAKE


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 21, 2009)

Holy shit here we go again


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jan 21, 2009)

IMO 
1. One Piece
2. Naruto
3. Bleach
. One Piece is more adventurous, awesome story and funny, Naruto has a lot of good fights and a good story and we can't forget about the twists and cliffhangers and Bleach is shit


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Fran (Jan 21, 2009)

~ This rollercoaster doesn't get boring even after the 20th time.


inb41piece

:ho In before HxH!


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 21, 2009)

*Takes a look at spoilers*

One Piece.

Interesting sig there KloWn


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jan 21, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> ~ This rollercoaster doesn't get boring even after the 20th time.
> 
> 
> inb41piece
> ...



yeah ur damn right
well One Piece, Naruto ftw
Bleach can shove a sword up its ass


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 21, 2009)

When you start a VS thread, make a freaking poll!!!

Anyway, People have different opinions so saying who is better than who is pointless, but if you are looking for who is more successful then it's definitely One Piece.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

...................


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jan 21, 2009)

How do i make a poll?


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Jan 21, 2009)

sigh...into the breach once more. one piece and naruto. bleach is le ghey


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2009)

inb4berserk


----------



## Zetta (Jan 21, 2009)

*THIS HAS NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE! EVER!*

Also, fuck your Naruto.




This is where it's at.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 21, 2009)

won  peace


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2009)

He's new, so lay off 

Replace Bleach with HxH and HxH takes it


----------



## Quasar (Jan 21, 2009)

Wan Peacu is the best.


----------



## ssjchris (Jan 21, 2009)

1.naruto
2.bleach
3.one piece


----------



## Stroev (Jan 21, 2009)

Obi *Wan Piece* Kanobi.

I can be sneaky too, guiz.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 21, 2009)

Proxy said:


> He's new, so lay off
> 
> Replace Bleach with HxH and *HxH takes it *



No 

I agree that it should have been here instead of one of the other two though.

Suggestions for the last spot: Soul Eater, Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## RivFader (Jan 21, 2009)

ssjchris said:


> 1.naruto
> 2.bleach
> 3.one piece



Says the guy who is at Sharpshooter island 

@ KloWn: Were do you got that Captain kidd pic from?



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Suggestions for the last spot: Soul Eater and Full Metal Alchemist.



That's a hard decision. I'll go with FMA


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 21, 2009)

one  piece > naruto > ??? > Batman


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> No
> 
> I agree that it should have been here instead of one of the other two though.
> 
> Suggestions for the last spot: Soul Eater and Full Metal Alchemist.



Soul Eater 

I like it, but not as much as FMA.



ArtieBoy said:


> one  piece > naruto > ??? > Batman



Batman can't be beat.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 21, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Batman can't be beat.



Thanos begs to differ as he killed him.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 21, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Soul Eater
> 
> I like it, but not as much as FMA.



Was the only options i could come up with from what i read out of ongoing shounen


----------



## ssjchris (Jan 21, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Says the guy who is at Sharpshooter island



 meaning what??
what to do my friend naruto and bleach are better....


----------



## Zetta (Jan 21, 2009)

ssjchris said:


> meaning what??



Meaning I just negged you.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2009)

Im having Deja Vu, maybe im in the Matrix


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 21, 2009)

Im reading soul eater right now. its good but the chapters are so long


----------



## Valky (Jan 21, 2009)

1. One Piece
2. Naruto
3. Bleach


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 21, 2009)

Why does Bleach gets in this thread everytime, no one really likes it

Anyway, One Piece also totally shits on Naruto.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 21, 2009)

there are a lot of good shonen out there that are better than naruto and bleach however they seem to be less popular. once you start reading a lot more manga you realise that naruto and bleach are pretty shit so i'll give this to One Piece


----------



## RazerRD (Jan 21, 2009)

am i like...the ONLY one u thinks bleach is the best?!?!?!?!

....

1. Bleach
2. Naruto
3. One Piece


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 21, 2009)

City Hunter takes it alone


----------



## Zetta (Jan 21, 2009)

RazerRD said:


> am i like...the ONLY one u thinks bleach is the best?!?!?!?!
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 21, 2009)

Aizen and Madara chokes on their ball from just the mentioning of *WB*.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 21, 2009)

OP should receive multiple negs for this act of idiocy



Zetta said:


> This is where it's at.



LOL REBORN? HOW BOUT NO


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol reborn, why not claim D grayman to be amazing as well then



> once you start reading a lot more manga you realise that naruto and bleach are pretty shit so i'll give this to One Piece



Someone give this guy a medal, we never knew this....


----------



## Xion (Jan 21, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> No
> 
> I agree that it should have been here instead of one of the other two though.
> 
> Suggestions for the last spot: Soul Eater, Full Metal Alchemist.



You can't put a 26/50 ep anime up against shounen goliaths like Naruto, Bleach, and OP which hundreds of eps.

For one, it's not fair since the shorter ones usually are better (since they have a single defined purpose, a well-driven plot (aside from filler...and usually), etc.).

Full Metal Alchemist is an amazing anime (haven't tried out the manga yet) and is in its own league. It shouldn't be compared to an epic, adventure story like One Piece that is the PARAGON of the adventure story. Each have their own domains and strengths relative to that domain.

Claymore, Blood+, Gantz, etc. are all fabulous animes/mangas (except for the filler endings of Gantz and especially Claymore.......damn you filler!!!!!! You've ruined the best! ) and I couldn't try to compare them to epic stories like that of One Piece, kind of like Naruto, and not at all like Bleach.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jan 21, 2009)

Enough all ready.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jan 21, 2009)

Though I'm not very engaged with this Pain/Naruto fight going on, Bleach looks like absolute shit compared to OP and Naruto right now.

"oh my god loli n m'noli is around the corner, run tits. *Generic sword fight between Pale face and Ichigo*."


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Thanos begs to differ as he killed him.



Batman revives on the third day 



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Was the only options i could come up with from what i read out of ongoing shounen



I see. I retract my statement


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 21, 2009)

*Naruto* is the best manga out of those three. It is a masterpiece, with a superb story and extremelly deep characters with unique personalities. Sasuke for instance has a beautiful story, that was brilliantly handled by Kishimoto. I've gotta say, the way he wrote the truth behind the Uchiha Clan was perfect, with a quality that is on par with Berserk's Golden Age.

It's also interesting to notice the interactions and relationships between the characters. For exemple, the fact that the Kakashi is going through the same thing the 3rd Hokage makes you wandering how Kishimoto thought of all that. That was an intelligent aproach, and that is only one of the many good exemples I could have mentioned here. It was really interesting the way he developed things. Also, the 4th being Naruto's father, each of team 7's ninjas being trained by a sannin and etc. are things that confirms how good Kishimoto is at creating relationship between his characters.

The fights and powers are the other thing that makes Naruto so special. The way he portraits shinobi's fights is incredible. Naruto's fights are intelligent and exciting. Naruto vs Sasuke at the Valley of the End was fantastic, even better than Spike vs Vicious. I can't even describe how I was felling, the river of emotions that was flowing in me when I read it. It was simply fantastic.

I would also like to make a little coment about Naruto's character design. Sasuke CS2, Killerbee, Gaara, Itachi, Kisame, Deidara and Zetsu had some fantastic character design.

*Bleach* on the other hand isn't as good as Naruto but it is entertaining. Bleach is a manga that focus on fights so story isn't its forte. The characters aren't that deep and don't have that much of development, but it is still a great manga. 

Well done fights, a good humour, creative character designs, characters with strong personalities and a good villain is what makes this manga my second favorite out of those three. Bleachs art also deserves a comment. Kubo's style is interesting and full of cinetic movements, which is perfect for a manga like Bleach that focus on battles.

As for *One Piece*, I don't have much to say about it. I have a lot of negative critics about it. First of all, is the way the story is handled. The arcs are loosely connected between themselves, creating a feeling of lazyness and poor writing by Oda's part. Although the story has a fix point (Luffy becoming the Pirate King), the manga doesn't really focus on that. Luffy is just walking forward and having adventure with his friends. Although it can be entertaining at the beggining, it becomes boring after 45 volumes of the same damn thing. Only now, with the manga portraiting the War between the World Government and Whitebeard pirates, One Piece has become interesting again and yet, it won't last long, since Oda wants to go back to his old Island-of-the-year style.

Another thing that is annoying about One Piece is the character design. Ok, Oda, we get it, you are creative. Now could you please give us a normal character for ONCE? It's impossible for someone to actually like them. Hell, look at Ussop. Seriously, One Piece is one of the ugliest mangas I have ever read. As ugly as Bakki.

Also, the characters are generic (Just look at Luffy and Mihawk) and boring. Luffy is the old idiot arquetype, but unlike Naruto, he doesn't have anything other than being a hungry strong idiot.

I also have a problem with those flashbacks. They are totally out of One Piece context and just kills the mood of a manga that is the closest thing to Looney Tunes. They are also unnecessary.

I also would like to talk about the bland fights and unninteresting powers, but I already wrote a lot 

Anyway, in the end, this is what I think.

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. To-Love-RU One Piece


----------



## p-lou (Jan 21, 2009)

lol              .


----------



## Sustainz (Jan 21, 2009)

doctor needs to take his medicines.

OP>Shit=Shit


----------



## The Imp (Jan 21, 2009)

you compared madara's explanation to the golden age...


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jan 21, 2009)

u get no pussy in Bleach homes
Naruto = Sakura, Hinata and we can't forget Raikage's sex slave
One Piece - Nami, Robin, Alvidia
Bleach - ? no  pussy


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

I wonder what will happen if a onepiecetard passed by


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 21, 2009)

Nagato Uzumaki said:


> u get no pussy in Bleach homes
> Naruto = Sakura, Hinata and we can't forget Raikage's sex slave
> One Piece - Nami, Robin, Alvidia
> Bleach - ? no  pussy


Orihime, Yoruichi and Matsumoto are hot


----------



## bsktbll28082 (Jan 21, 2009)

given the boring storyline in bleach right now, i'd have to say:

1.Naruto
2.Bleach
3.One Piece

i tried to read/watch one piece but i didnt get that far. it's really popular though so i might try again.


----------



## Mυgen (Jan 21, 2009)

I as a representive of the Church of the Godly Oda must defend my faith (call me OP fanboy don't care)  OP takes this one 

1. OP
2. Naruto (part 1)
3. Bleach
4. Naruto Shipuuden


----------



## The Imp (Jan 21, 2009)

bsktbll28082 said:


> given the boring storyline in bleach right now, i'd have to say:
> 
> 1.Naruto
> 2.Bleach
> ...



there are a lot of good moments in OP but there was never anything that really stood out in mind. when you start reading OP it feels like just a regular shonen but after you begin to really enjoy the adventures with them. it introduces great characters that you just fall in love with, the actions of the characters really get to you and you don't know what top expect to happen next. OP is just overall amazing. 

At first i was a bit hesitant to read it because it was so long but you really get into it. i really recommend that you start OP it is a very good shonen and above average in almost every aspect


----------



## Xion (Jan 21, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> *Naruto* is the best manga out of those three. It is a masterpiece, with a superb story and extremelly deep characters with unique personalities. Sasuke for instance has a beautiful story, that was brilliantly handled by Kishimoto. I've gotta say, the way he wrote the truth behind the Uchiha Clan was perfect, with a quality that is on par with Berserk's Golden Age.



Extremely deep characters? 

Naruto: "Sasuke, Sasuke, Sasuke!!!!!" 

Sasuke: "Revenge, Revenge, Revenge!!!!!" 

Sakura: "Sasuke, Sasuke, Naruto!!!!!"

Yeah they can appear deep at times with Naruto's tragic childhood and unique personality that begs for recognition and friendship. But it all gets extremely cliche with his constant Sasuke-whining to the point that we GET IT ALREADY!!! Move on. Besides the time skip only superficially matured thus he is not very four-dimensional despite outward appearances.

Sasuke is the same as ever. Crueler than the others, aloof, seeking power and revenge, etc. No change there really that isn't superficial.

The rest are a bunch of misfits and two-dimensional boobs. Itachi and Gaara maybe being exceptions.

Two or three strong characters in a manga with hundreds. Great. lol



			
				The Doctor said:
			
		

> It's also interesting to notice the interactions and relationships between the characters. For exemple, the fact that the Kakashi is going through the same thing the 3rd Hokage makes you wandering how Kishimoto thought of all that. That was an intelligent aproach, and that is only one of the many good exemples I could have mentioned here. It was really interesting the way he developed things. Also, the 4th being Naruto's father, each of team 7's ninjas being trained by a sannin and etc. are things that confirms how good Kishimoto is at creating relationship between his characters.



Yes he creates pretty good relationships and does tie parts of the story together nicely at times. That is a nice strength of his. Especially the parallels. 

However they tend to be a little too obvious and cliche at times and the fights always go the same way as the manga becomes extremely tired and predictable. The characters are interesting though and the fights usually too but Kishi usually fails to deliver upon enormous expectations.

He also neglects all of the characters and all the environments really aside from the big Konoha characters (not even the side ones) and Konohagakure itself.

There's a whole world of options and adventure and he basically takes dump on it to have Naruto take on Sasuke forever and make the whole world seem very small and boring.



			
				The Doctor said:
			
		

> The fights and powers are the other thing that makes Naruto so special. The way he portraits shinobi's fights is incredible. Naruto's fights are intelligent and exciting. Naruto vs Sasuke at the Valley of the End was fantastic, even better than Spike vs Vicious. I can't even describe how I was felling, the river of emotions that was flowing in me when I read it. It was simply fantastic.



It was pretty good.



			
				The Doctor said:
			
		

> I would also like to make a little coment about Naruto's character design. Sasuke CS2, Killerbee, Gaara, Itachi, Kisame, Deidara and Zetsu had some fantastic character design.



I won't deny the fact that the character designs are pretty good, but they aren't extraordinarily good and some seem reused and fillerish. Everything kind of is painted in the same style and shade.



			
				The Doctor said:
			
		

> *Bleach* on the other hand isn't as good as Naruto but it is entertaining. Bleach is a manga that focus on fights so story isn't its forte. The characters aren't that deep and don't have that much of development, but it is still a great manga.



It is entertaining; although it is also extremely predictable, cliche, repetitive, has enormous plotholes, lacks foresight, has horrible plot development, has even worse pacing, and has almost no character development.

Great potential there. Stupid of you to rate it better than One Piece.



			
				The Doctor said:
			
		

> Well done fights, a good humour, creative character designs, characters with strong personalities and a good villain is what makes this manga my second favorite out of those three. Bleachs art also deserves a comment. Kubo's style is interesting and full of cinetic movements, which is perfect for a manga like Bleach that focus in battle.



So Bleach is the dregs of Dragonball Z?



			
				The Doctor said:
			
		

> [As for *One Piece*, I don't have much to say about it. I have a lot of negative critics about it. First of all, is the way the story is handled. The arcs are loosely connected between themselves, creating a feeling of lazyness and poor writing by Oda's part. Although the story has a fix point (Luffy becoming the Pirate King), the manga doesn't really focus on that.



That's because Oda knows how to write a long manga. The arcs are certainly connected, just because they don't feel repetitive and with the same damn things and outcomes like Naruto doesn't make them "loosely connected."

All characters and events have impacts and are well-established within the story not to mention things long-forgotten from a hundred chapters ago that looked like they meant nothing then appear now with huge significance. That alone is brilliance that Kishi wishes he could achieve.

The main point is NOT Luffy becoming the PK btw. It is friendship, nakama, and an adventure like no other. You must have never read One Piece at all!

And it certainly focuses on that.



			
				The Doctor said:
			
		

> Luffy is just walking forward and having adventure with his friends. Although it can be entertaining at the beggining, it becomes boring after 45 volumes of the same damn thing. Only now, with the manga portraiting the War between the World Government and Whitebeard pirates, One Piece became interesting again and yet, it won't last long, since Oda wants to go back to his old Island-of-the-year style.



And Naruto doesn't do the same thing with repetitive Rasengans and tons of Sasuke-searching and fight outcomes? Seriously, talk about a lack of diversity and you got Naruto. Yet no negative comments about that from you.

One Piece epitomizes the adventure manga and portrays characters that are idiosyncratic yet can have quite deep stories and personalities. The arcs get deeper and darker as they go on as well. Plus the bad guys are unique and fight outcomes are seldom expected (although generally the shounen formula is followed, less so than Naruto and especially Bleach though).

Oda further proves this point through outrageous character designs that belie a deeper personality and story almost juxtaposed in a way.



			
				The Doctor said:
			
		

> Another thing that is annoying about One Piece is the character design. Ok, Oda, we get it, you are creative. Now could you please give us a normal character for ONCE? It's impossible for someone to actually like them. Hell, look at Ussop. Seriously, One Piece is one of the ugliest mangas I have ever read. As ugly and Bakki.



Well there you go Mr. Shallow.

Wait, I mean Dr. Shallow. 



			
				The Doctor said:
			
		

> Also, the characters are generic (Just look at Luffy and Mihawk) and boring. Luffy is the old idiot arquetype, but unlike Naruto, he doesn't have anything other than being a hungry strong idiot.



Naruto is the old "boorish kid with bad childhood who likes to stand out" cliche.

Sasuke the "emo bishi kid with a dark past and motive" cliche.

Are you willfully ignorant or do you just do that because you blindly hate certain things?



			
				The Doctor said:
			
		

> I also have a problem with those flashbacks. They are totally out of One Piece context and are just kills the mood of a manga that is the closest thing to Looney Tunes. They are also unnecessary.



Yeah, Naruto and Bleach have NO flashbacks. 



			
				The Doctor said:
			
		

> I also would like to talk about the bland fights and unninteresting powers, but I already wrote a lot
> 
> Anyway, in the end, this is what I think.
> 
> ...



And that is what makes your opinion retarded. Bleach is easily the worst of the three, any sane person could see that.

Naruto is debatable but most intelligent people here who have seen and read all of all three know One Piece to be the best there. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> I wonder what will happen if a onepiecetard passed by



He'll get owned as I have clearly demonstrated.

Ph. D in "retarded opinions" perhaps. 



bsktbll28082 said:


> given the boring storyline in bleach right now, i'd have to say:
> 
> 1.Naruto
> 2.Bleach
> ...



Well then you have no right to be rating them Mr. Commitment.


----------



## Aspiration (Jan 21, 2009)

Xion said:


> SARCASM



Naruto is shit, Bleach is shit, so guess which one is my favorite?


----------



## p-lou (Jan 21, 2009)

loooooooool      .


----------



## Aspiration (Jan 21, 2009)

Seriously though, why'd you take the time to refute a post filled with abundant sarcasm...?


----------



## Sesha (Jan 21, 2009)

Hokuto no Ken steps in and cockslaps Naruto and Bleach, then takes One Piece out for a drink.

Thread over.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 21, 2009)

This thread is too retarded to garner a serious response from me


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 21, 2009)

One Piece sells more copies, but Naruto makes more money, so it's a toss up between those two 

Bleach is just shit and the fact it's actually getting worse is a testament to how epicly bad it's mangaka is as a writer.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 21, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Doctor again.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jan 21, 2009)

double post? Bleach is gay. Its like an anime/manga that you watch/read when you have nothing else to watch or read. One Piece is more exiting and it has more interesting characters and its not that dark like Bleach, you know One Piece is like a series that you can really come to love, its not that. Naruto has the best twists, you never know what you can expect. The characters are really mysterious, which makes you wanna keep on reading to find out the truth behind them. Bleach looks like it goes no where

I Just wish Naruto goes for another 6-10 years like One Piece *eyes shine and looks up at the sky*


----------



## Xion (Jan 21, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Doctor again.



I am hoping that is negative reputation. 

I mean seriously, the guy freaking called up Naruto on everything good and ignored ALL the bad and blasted One Piece for ills Naruto OBVIOUSLY had.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 21, 2009)

It'd have to be negative reputation to you if you still haven't figured it out


----------



## Aspiration (Jan 21, 2009)

Nagato Uzumaki said:


> I Just wish Naruto goes for another 6-10 years like One Piece *eyes shine and looks up at the sky*



naruto's gay too

3 or 4 good chapters in a row doesn't safe it from being a disastrous trainwreck


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 21, 2009)

Aspiration said:


> naruto's gay too
> 
> 3 or 4 good chapters in a row doesn't safe it from being a disastrous trainwreck



Better ratio than 2 good chapters for every 10 like Bleach


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2009)

> I've gotta say, the way he wrote the truth behind the Uchiha Clan was perfect, with a quality that is on par with Berserk's Golden Age.



Nice troll Doctor

Comparing Golden Age to Naruto


----------



## Aspiration (Jan 21, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Better ratio than 2 good chapters for every 10 like Bleach



i'm sorry but i'm not interested in the exiciting and wonderful adventures of sasuke who's SITTING DOWN IN A CHAIR WITH SPEEDLINES.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 21, 2009)

1-op
2-naruto
3-bleach

however there is a shonen that surpasses all
not gonna tell you its name


----------



## Sesha (Jan 21, 2009)

Xion said:


> I am hoping that is negative reputation.
> 
> I mean seriously, the guy freaking called up Naruto on everything good and ignored ALL the bad and blasted One Piece for ills Naruto OBVIOUSLY had.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 21, 2009)

Well first off anyone who has seen all 3 in there original Japanese or read the manga in there entirely as of know. Would know One Piece is the best by far. 

*Naruto *
*Spoiler*: __ 



is good, Kishi has some decent character development and storytelling. But Kishi really lost a lot of points with me when he raped Narutos character by making him the son of the 4th, effectively shitting on Narutos philosophy that a loser can be better than a Genius with hard work. Naruto has a beast with infinite chakra inside him and he is the son of who is perhaps the most powerful Ninja to ever live, and rumor has his mom was a decent one to. Also for a Shonen hero Naruto is perhaps the worst Shonen hero ever, aside from his first fight with Gaara and these recent chapters hes never had a good Shonen hero moment, also Naruto is hardly funny. But Naruto still is interesting, and fun to read.




*Bleach* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I've seen DBZ, and Yu Yu Hakusho I dont need some shitty ass combination of both




*One Piece* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



One Piece is the best because well, really on every level. The art is better, and I don't mean just more creative which helps. Everyone talks how great Kubo is a drawing but all he can really draw is characters, his backgrounds suck and are boring as shit. Kishi isn't much better its usually some type of forest or some open ground. Oda can draw pretty much any type of background and his originality makes them even better. Oda's story is far better, every single arc has some sort of relevance to the story and he just knows how to make something epic. Oda knows how to make people laugh unlike Naruto or Bleach OP is actually funny. I really cant think of any category Naruto beats OP in, and I say Naruto cause Bleach is just fail.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 21, 2009)

Nagato Uzumaki said:


> double post? Bleach is gay. Its like an anime/manga that you watch/read when you have nothing else to watch or read. One Piece is more exiting and it has more interesting characters and its not that dark like Bleach, you know One Piece is like a series that you can really come to love, its not that. Naruto has the best twists, you never know what you can expect. The characters are really mysterious, which makes you wanna keep on reading to find out the truth behind them. Bleach looks like it goes no where
> 
> I Just wish Naruto goes for another 6-10 years like One Piece *eyes shine and looks up at the sky*


you consider bleach a dark manga


----------



## Altron (Jan 21, 2009)

OP should be hanged for this blasphemy


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 21, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Well first off anyone who has seen all 3 in there original Japanese or read the manga in there entirely as of know. Would know One Piece is the best by far.
> 
> *Naruto *
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



were did you get this from? or you wrote it yourself?


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 21, 2009)

bleach iz dark manga because ichigo is ghost and everybody knows ghost aint real so that dark because ghost sacare little kids out their pants and piss demselves


----------



## Zetta (Jan 21, 2009)

Kancent said:


> LOL REBORN? HOW BOUT NO





Ennoea said:


> Lol reborn, why not claim D grayman to be amazing as well then



Better than anything Kishimoto has written in the past... 4 years


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 21, 2009)

Kancent said:


> LOL REBORN? HOW BOUT NO



Because once just wasn't enough. And even if so, is that something to brag about?


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 22, 2009)

1. One Piece / Gintama.
3. Violinist of Hameln.
4. Fullmetal Alchemist.
5. History's Strongest Disciple.
6. GTO.
7. Kekkaishi.
8. Mahou Sensei Negima.
9. Rurouni Kenshin.
10. Hajime no Ippo / Fairy Tail.

Bleach and Naruto much lower than that (for me).


----------



## Shintiko (Jan 22, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> 1. One Piece / Gintama.
> 3. Violinist of Hameln.
> 4. Fullmetal Alchemist.
> 5. History's Strongest Disciple.
> ...



The fact that you consider Kenichi that high baffles me.  Most of those other manga below it are better.  Except Negima of course.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 22, 2009)

Zetta said:


> *THIS HAS NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE! EVER!*
> 
> Also, fuck your Naruto.
> 
> ...



VOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Correct me if I'm wrong but I remember Hitman Reborn almost beating bleach for the number 3 spot in manga sales last year.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 22, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> 1. One Piece / Gintama.
> 3. Violinist of Hameln.
> 4. Fullmetal Alchemist.
> 5. History's Strongest Disciple.
> ...



lol                             .


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 22, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> were did you get this from? or you wrote it yourself?



Wrote it myself.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

These threads are so annoying and dumb.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

Xion said:


> You can't put a 26/50 ep anime up against shounen goliaths like Naruto, Bleach, and OP which hundreds of eps.
> 
> For one, it's not fair since the shorter ones usually are better (since they have a single defined purpose, a well-driven plot (aside from filler...and usually), etc.).
> 
> ...



Quoting myself again.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Was the only options i could come up with from what i read out of ongoing shounen







Sesha said:


> Hokuto no Ken steps in and cockslaps Naruto and Bleach, then takes One Piece out for a drink.
> 
> Thread over.



Pretty much.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo.


----------



## Gary (Jan 22, 2009)

NO NOT THIS AGAIN.

And one piece, it has story.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jan 22, 2009)

1. Dragon Ball/Z
2. Slam Dunk
3. One Piece 
4. Naruto
5. Ruronai Kenshin
6. Full Metal Alchemist
7. Neon Genesis Evanagliom
8. Air Gear
9. Fairy Tail
10. Hajime No Ippo

Sales isn't the only thing that makes an anime
therefore bleach isn't here, cuz its sooooooooo shit


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Because once just wasn't enough. And even if so, is that something to brag about?



It's selling better than Bleach too.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

Xion how can you respond so seriously to _sarcasm_?

Genius post The Doctor. 

But seriously, while Naruto and Bleach are both horrible, the fact that Natuto part one exists puts it on a level that Bleach can never ever reach.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jan 22, 2009)

Get lost, u can say that about Bleach, but not Naruto

ay i wanna remake this thread with a poll.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jan 22, 2009)

OK I am making a new thread with polls



Host Samurai said:


> Aizen and Madara chokes on their ball from just the mentioning of *WB*.



I don't know about Aizen.

Whitebeard will drop his nuts against Madara
Madara will turn Whitebeards Beard upside down inside out 
even thought i like One Piece a tinny bit more


----------



## Aspiration (Jan 22, 2009)

Nagato Uzumaki said:


> Get lost, u can say that about Bleach, but not Naruto



gay

premiered

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## p-lou (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh man look at those cool speed lines.  Now that's some intense sitting down right there.  What an awesome scene.


----------



## Aspiration (Jan 22, 2009)

p-lou said:


> Oh man look at those cool speed lines.  Now that's some intense sitting down right there.  What an awesome scene.



sasuke is so cool. 

but seriously, any author who does such a ludicrous thing to make his characters fresh is a joke.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2009)

You're not very cheerful today.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 22, 2009)

Zetta said:
			
		

> It's selling better than Bleach too.



And when, in any of my posts does it look like I even remotely care about Bleach?

Also, I see your one of those types who thinks sales determines the worth of a series. y u nawt like nerutu den? its has beyter sales den rebon


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

Whats wrong with KHR?

Just curious.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 22, 2009)

How many shounens do you read


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2009)

Kancent said:


> How many shounens do you read



Currently? I'm following a couple. I keep up to date with Bleach and Naruto for various reasons. One Piece, KHR, couple more.

I follow Bleach, OP, Naruto and KHR on a weekly base while I let chapters for other mangas accumulate. I like having a reserve.

Current shounen has a problem nowadays since they don't interest me. I remember reading DB and YYH among other things. Those were the times. Compared to Naruto and Bleach, One Piece and KHR are winds of ingenuity and innovation to be honest.

Speaking of which, I need to get started on Hajime No Ippou and World's Strongest Disciple. A mod who shall remain unnamed and an OBD regular with some curious tastes were bugging me about it earlier.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 22, 2009)

Now I see.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Now I see.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't you the one who called Kizaru's design generic?

I


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2009)

Nagato Uzumaki said:


> man just go fuck a duck man, fucking rug muncha



See, this shit right here is why you're in the red.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, what of it?


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah you're Fire Fist Ace, after all


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Yes, what of it?



I don't see how you can say something bad about Reborn if you already consider Kizaru bland. There's not many designs that trump him.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 22, 2009)

One Piece >/= Naruto > Bleach

One Piece is consistantly good and it has moments of sheer awesome. 
Naruto is good occasionally but when it's at its best its about as good as OP trying hard
Nothing good can be said about Bleach other than the art being pretty


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 22, 2009)

Cool, you can search me for old posts.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Cool, you can search me for old posts.



Not really. Another NFer saw this thread and linked. I honestly have no idea who you are.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 22, 2009)

*sigh* This again.

1. One Piece
2. Naruto
3....pretty much half of what is in current Jump right now
4. Bleach

Anyway, *stop flaming and spamming in the thread.* If it gets out of control again I'm trashing it and banning more people.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

Jump is only worth reading for OP and HxH anymore, well perhaps Psyren aswell.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

I have heard good things about E21 and Gintama aswell.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

E21 in recent times unfortunately is a shadow of its former self, not to mention Christmas Bowl verged on absolute fail, and well even though I liked 13 alot I never really got in to Gintama.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

That sucks


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

You should still read E21 BLS, its really epic for the first 200 chapters.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll consider it.

Sports manga has never really appealed to me so we'll see


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

The characters in E21 are what kept me reading at first, and even tho I don't like Sports mangas that much, and have no idea about American Football, it still really got to me. Try it BLS.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

Hm....

What about SD and HNI  (The latter seems waaaaaaaay to long though for me )

I put it on my list though, thanks.

Will most likely try REAL aswell.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

Slam Dunk is regarded by some as the greatest manga ever, tho those people are idiots its still a great manga, read it.

As for Hajimme No ippo, I'll prob get flamed for this but personally they should have ended it around 300 chaps but its a good manga, not sure its worth reading all the way through tho.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Slam Dunk is regarded by some as the greatest manga ever, tho those people are idiots its still a great manga, read it.







> As for Hajimme No ippo, I'll prob get flamed for this but personally they should have ended it around 300 chaps but its a good manga, not sure its worth reading all the way through tho.



Well, from what i hear its going in a clear direction unlike 2 mangas which are in the threadtitle 

But yeah, 800+ is alot.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

Meh I used to think berserk was too much of hassle to read and by the end I was angry at why there weren't more chaps, if you like fighting mangas (which I know you do), I think its worth it. And Naruto and Bleach do have a clear direction but the mangakas just don't know how to get there without fucking up.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Meh I used to think berserk was too much of hassle to read and by the end I was angry at why there weren't more chaps, if you like fighting mangas (which I know you do), I think its worth it.



I see 

Berserk is great. I stopped after GA though because of the slow releases.



> And Naruto and Bleach do have a clear direction but the mangakas just don't know how to get there without fucking up.



True. I guess i should have worded it differently.

Anyway, you probably know what i meant.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck the rest BLS, just read Berserk. Im guessing you don't have the time for HNI?


> Anyway, you probably know what i meant



Sorry I didn't even know why I bothered defending them

I think KLoWn's getting to me


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Fuck the rest BLS, just read Berserk.



Depends how far i should read. I tought it was a alright place to stop in the middle of vol 14 for now. 



> Im guessing you don't have the time for HNI?



Doubt it, lol.



> Sorry I didn't even know why I bothered defending them
> 
> I think KLoWn's getting to me



Nah. What you said is true.


----------



## G@R-chan (Jan 22, 2009)

There's no contest in this VS thread. (Everytime it's done, One Piece rapes)

One Piece, HunterxHunter, Full Metal  Alchemist would be a best pick of animus for a shounen contest.


----------



## oldhome (Jan 22, 2009)

G@R-chan said:


> One Piece, HunterxHunter, Full Metal  Alchemist would be a best pick of animus for a shounen contest.



i agree, (with history strongest discipline kenichi) 

anyway one piece pawns bleach and naruto


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 22, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Wrote it myself.



Nice! and i do agree.


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2009)

I wonder when another great shounen would come to shake the manga-world like the aforementioned titles have - and reach the same kind of popularity.

:ho


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

G@R-chan said:


> There's no contest in this VS thread. (Everytime it's done, One Piece rapes)
> 
> One Piece, HunterxHunter, Full Metal  Alchemist would be a best pick of animus for a shounen contest.



yeah ,i though about that too
now those are top tier manga

but still it will be a war,we are better without one of those threads


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

SD vs HNI?



That'd be a good one.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

there was a one
and SD won


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

Then, errrr, Pluto vs Monster vs 20th Century Boys?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

How about Berserk v Shin Angyo Onshi?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 22, 2009)

Berserk will win 

what about hisoka vs kuroro


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

> what about hisoka vs kuroro



NOOOO

HanaKimi v Ouran


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 22, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Not really. Another NFer saw this thread and linked. I honestly have no idea who you are.



Conveniently. It's also a coincidence that you have three posts in that thread right

And what does disliking Kizaru have to do with Reborn being shit



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Well, from what i hear its going in a clear direction unlike 2 mangas which are in the threadtitle
> 
> But yeah, 800+ is alot.



Read it


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Read it



Others have tried, and failed.

This time will be no different 





How is this anime?


----------



## G@R-chan (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh damn, did I open a Pandora box? 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> but still it will be a war,we are better without one of those threads



You sir are right! We should stop now before it gets out of control.


----------



## Soya Darinus (Jan 22, 2009)

To my knowledge, the three manga's all have flaws and strengths, for example, Naruto is a overpowered, unrealistic ninja, Bleach is full of demons fighting each other for power or something, and onepiece is a present time (sort of) pirate sailing around the world


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2009)

No, not really.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 22, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Others have tried, and failed.
> 
> This time will be no different
> 
> ...



The first season is 76 episodes, with an OVA and movie. Covers about 250 - 300 chapters I think. The animation is solid, and also is an accurate imitation of the manga


----------



## Soya Darinus (Jan 22, 2009)

Then it would appear my knowledge is limited.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

> To my knowledge, the three manga's all have flaws and strengths, for example, Naruto is a overpowered, unrealistic ninja, Bleach is full of demons fighting each other for power or something, *and onepiece is a present time (sort of) pirate sailing around the world*



Stop trolling


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 22, 2009)

Soya Darinus said:


> onepiece is a *present time (sort of)* pirate sailing around the world


No                  .


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

Interesting. 

Does it do the manga justice? (As in if i watch it i dont have to read the manga except for what goes past it )


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah. The second season just came out as well


----------



## Soya Darinus (Jan 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Stop trolling



I am afraid i do not know what 'trolling' is. Please explain



The Doctor said:


> No                  .



If you where to explain the manga then how would you explain it?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice. If it means a  quicker way to get through it i will consider it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

> I am afraid i do not know what 'trolling' is. Please explain



Obvious stupidity to annoy people.



> If you where to explain the manga then how would you explain it?


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 22, 2009)

@Soya 

Trolling is rolling in a ghetto with a T shirt on


----------



## p-lou (Jan 22, 2009)

lol present day pirates


----------



## MarkosSadren (Jan 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Obvious stupidity to annoy people.



look, leave her alone, Lupine put in a good word about her, she is apprantly new, but she is a nice girl, oh and thank you captain obvious for dropping by



Kancent said:


> @Soya
> 
> Trolling is rolling in a ghetto with a T shirt on




, trolling thorought a getto is fun, especially with a baseball bat


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

> look, leave her alone, Lupine put in a good word about her, she is apprantly new, but she is a nice girl, oh



She asked, I answered. 



> and thank you captain obvious for dropping by



Anytime.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 22, 2009)

Speaking of modern day pirates...



> Jan. 11, 2009 11:36 AM
> Associated Press
> 
> MOGADISHU, Somalia- The body of a Somali pirate who drowned just after receiving a huge ransom washed onshore with $153,000 in cash, a resident said Sunday, as the spokesman for another group of pirates promised to soon free a Ukrainian arms ship.
> ...



Source:


----------



## p-lou (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds about like One Piece to me.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 22, 2009)

i love the "ITT: Naruto vs One piece vs Bleach, my opinions are facts >>> fuck your opinions" threads...

how about a gto vs fma vs slam dunk or something less repetitive and tiring than the usual tard wars between the big 3?


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 22, 2009)

The usual tard war is fun.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> *Naruto* is the best manga out of those three. It is a masterpiece,






> how about a gto vs fma vs slam dunk or something less repetitive and tiring than the usual tard wars between the big 3?



All three are great series though. It'd be pointless to argue about them.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 22, 2009)

just an idea


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah would be good to see some diversity for a change, but I doubt there would be a lot of tardism in threads comparing other series. I think it's always big when it comes to the shounen trinity because of the beef people have with Naruto and Bleach, and the people that have never read One Piece but have a beef with it anyways for no real reason.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jan 22, 2009)

Zetta said:


> *THIS HAS NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE! EVER!*
> 
> Also, fuck your Naruto.
> 
> ...



Damn straight


----------



## Hagen (Jan 22, 2009)

*amused at the number of dupe accounts made just to post in this thread*

right now i like Naruto the most, One Piece has been going downhill since the amazon Lily arc, and Bleach.... how can you people consider it a good manga is beyond me.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 22, 2009)

Locard said:


> *amused at the number of dupe accounts made just to post in this thread*
> 
> right now i like Naruto the most, One Piece has been going downhill since the amazon Lily arc, and Bleach.... how can you people consider it a good manga is beyond me.




bleach was actually pretty good by the end of the SS arc (minus getting bankai in 1 day  ) but after that it really went downhill


----------



## Zeroo (Jan 22, 2009)

Naruto... Ninjas > Pirates ...


----------



## Hagen (Jan 22, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> bleach was actually pretty good by the end of the SS arc (minus getting bankai in 1 day  ) but after that it really went downhill


agree, SS was great, but...how much time has passed since SS arc ended??

can be any hope for Bleach at this point, specially since it only seems to get worse with every passing chapter?


----------



## Codde (Jan 22, 2009)

One Piece > Bleach >= Naruto.  

Only thing that has changed recently for me is that Bleach has had a string of consistently average to above average chapters (really the only soundly average ones were the two ones with Stark and Shunsui's incredibly unneccessary dialogue) since the Hueco Mundo arc ended. Whereas Naruto's only somewhat good portions in the past few years were the Sasuke run up till near the end of the 8-tails fight. Last chapter was also solid, but not sure how long that'll continue.

One Piece has had some of its worst arcs recently (Enies Lobby and Amazon Lily) but they weren't horrible relative to most other series (with the exception of Amazon Lily's end.) I'd till but it quite a few tiers above Bleach and Naruto.



Zetta said:


> It's selling better than Bleach too.


If you mean Reborn, then it isn't. Bleach sales have been fairly consistent (unlike Naruto's even) and near it's peak. In regards to DVD-sales, it's the 2nd best in the Jump (Gintama first), used to have a fairly big gap between Bleach and the rest of the Jump series in that regards. 

Really I'd consider Reborn to be the worst current Jump series (that Ive read at least) barring To Love Ru. Though I dropped it shortly into the Varia Arc (due to it's extremely cliched and subpar writing), it might've improved later on. But I actually started out liking the manga but it got worse overtime. Slice of life portions got fairly repetitve and boring but it was at least a lot less  than what came after the Rikudo arc and the beginning of the Varia arc (which had potential.)


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 22, 2009)

Code said:


> One Piece > Bleach >= Naruto.
> 
> Only thing that has changed recently for me is that Bleach has had a string of consistently average to above average chapters (really the only soundly average ones were the two ones with Stark and Shunsui's incredibly unneccessary dialogue) since the Hueco Mundo arc ended. Whereas Naruto's only somewhat good portions in the past few years were the Sasuke run up till near the end of the 8-tails fight. Last chapter was also solid, but not sure how long that'll continue.
> 
> ...



Can I have some of those drugs your taking.


----------



## Codde (Jan 22, 2009)

Overly lengthy arc that contained almost nothing but some of the worst (with respect of the individual characters) fights in the series (only decent one I'd say is Franky's and the beginning of Kaku/Zoro). The ending was also one of the lesser climaxes. Buster Call that was built up through the arc didn't end being utilized all that well either. 

Though Robin's flashack was great at least.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 22, 2009)

Code said:


> Overly lengthy arc that contained almost nothing but some of the worst (with respect of the individual characters) fights in the series (only decent one I'd say is Franky's and the beginning of Kaku/Zoro). The ending was also one of the lesser climaxes. Buster Call that was built up through the arc didn't end being utilized all that well either.
> 
> Though Robin's flashack was great at least.



IMO Enies Lobby was an amazing arc with lots of epicness. the only OP arc that i didn't really like was the zombie one.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2009)

Locard said:


> agree, SS was great, but...how much time has passed since SS arc ended??
> 
> can be any hope for Bleach at this point, specially since it only seems to get worse with every passing chapter?



Ironically that's how people feel about Naruto too. Just replace Soul Society with Part 1.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 22, 2009)

Locard said:


> *amused at the number of dupe accounts made just to post in this thread*
> 
> right now i like Naruto the most, One Piece has been going downhill since the amazon Lily arc, and Bleach.... how can you people consider it a good manga is beyond me.



Once again some one says one piece someone talking negative about one piece with out having reason. 

well it don't matter naruto has been going down without getting any better for years.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 22, 2009)

Aethos said:


> Ironically that's how people feel about Naruto too. Just replace Soul Society with Part 1.


Naruto's part II has good and bad parts, Bleach has been sucking consistently since SS.

at least Kishimoto has never repeated the same plot twice. 

but only everlasting Naruto haters would say Part II is complete garbage


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

Code said:


> Overly lengthy arc that contained almost nothing but some of the worst (with respect of the individual characters) fights in the series (only decent one I'd say is Franky's and the beginning of Kaku/Zoro). The ending was also one of the lesser climaxes. Buster Call that was built up through the arc didn't end being utilized all that well either.
> 
> Though Robin's flashack was great at least.



Are you including Water 7 in that as well? Because if you are not, I agree, but Water 7 was actually pretty good.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2009)

Locard said:


> Naruto's part II has good and bad parts, Bleach has been sucking consistently since SS.
> 
> at least Kishimoto has never repeated the same plot twice.
> 
> but only everlasting Naruto haters would say Part II is complete garbage



So the whole saving Sasuke thing wasn't Kishimoto repeating the same plot?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

Code said:


> One Piece has had some of its worst arcs recently (Enies Lobby and Amazon Lily) but they weren't horrible relative to most other series (with the exception of Amazon Lily's end.)



Agreed on Lily, EL not quite.



Code said:


> Overly lengthy arc that contained almost nothing but some of the worst (with respect of the individual characters) fights in the series (only decent one I'd say is Franky's and the beginning of Kaku/Zoro). The ending was also one of the lesser climaxes. Buster Call that was built up through the arc didn't end being utilized all that well either.
> 
> Though Robin's flashack was great at least.



I liked Luffys fights. The others were decent with the exception of Nami vs Kalifa which was downright horrible.

Aside from a bit to many fights coupled with Lucci being a kindof boring villain it was a good arc.

It has nothing on W7, Alabasta, Shabondy, Arlong, TB and partly Skypiea though.


----------



## YoYo (Jan 22, 2009)

The fact that everybody has totally different one piece arcs they hate, yet it has a much more positive fanbase. Shows that the only problems with one piece are down to individual taste, not fllaws in the actual manga.

Thus OP is superior.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2009)

Meh if you consider W7 and Eines Lobby one arc the way I did. Then it does come off as pretty epic in my view.


----------



## Codde (Jan 22, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Are you including Water 7 in that as well? Because if you are not, I agree, but Water 7 was actually pretty good.


I'd consider Water 7 one of the best arcs. Had a lot of great moments and was well done. Same with the post-Enies Lobby Water 7 chapters.

I wouldn't compare Water 7 and Enies Lobby even though one leads into the other. But Enies Lobby didn't really live up to it's potential at all in my opinion.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

Code said:


> I'd consider Water 7 one of the best arcs.



It's definitely good, but not quite at the level of Arabasta say.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2009)

Why even consider Eines Lobby a separate arc? That's what I don't understand. I don't see the point really.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> It's definitely good, but not quite at the level of Arabasta say.



I would say its verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry close if not about equal as i see it.

I dont know if one considers Jaya a part of Skypiea. If one does not i would rate it very highly, it had practicaly everything.


----------



## Codde (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd still consider Alabasta the best arc so far. Earlier portions were great and ended with some of the best fights in the series in my opinion. 



Aethos said:


> Why even consider Eines Lobby a separate arc? That's what I don't understand. I don't see the point really.


Duval leads into Sabaody for example. And I generally see it referred to as a different arc (and seem to be varying opinions on the respective quality of the two portions). Same with Alabasta and some of the events that led up to it, Jaya and Skypiea, and so on. 

It is of course a bit more connected, but I don't see why it should neccessarily be considered the same arc.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I would say its verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry close if not about equal as i see it.
> 
> I dont know if one considers Jaya a part of Skypiea. If one does not i would rate it very highly, it had practicaly everything.



I consider Jaya a part of Skypiea. After all when it was revealed that Skypiea was part of Jaya that kind of said it's connected.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

TB had some great fights. Zoro vs Ryuuma although to short was badass.

NM Luffy vs Oz was awesome, SHs vs Oz with and without Moria aswell.

As for Skypiea it had perhaps the best flashback in the entire series.

Enel and Wiper were also great characters.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 22, 2009)

Bleach has gone downhill, there's some good bits but not nearly as much as there used to be so for me - in terms of interest - One Piece has consistantly given me things to get excited or interested about.

One Piece > Naruto > Bleach


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

And here i forgot my ranking.

One Piece > Bleach > Naruto


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

Seriously, to anyone putting Bleach over Naruto...

Go re-read the Zabuza arc. Realize that no matter what Bleach does, it can never reach Naruto, even if currently, both are truly rather horrible.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

The first 2 arcs in Naruto is better than anything in Bleach. What came after that is another story.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> The first 2 arcs in Naruto is better than anything in Bleach. What came after that is another story.



I'm well aware.

But those two arcs, no matter how old, put Naruto on a level that Bleach just is not gettng to, no matter how fucking shit Naruto is right now.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> TB had some great fights. Zoro vs Ryuuma although to short was badass.
> 
> NM Luffy vs Oz was awesome, SHs vs Oz with and without Moria aswell.
> 
> ...







Ahhh, Enel, pure comedy.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep 

Just to let you know, i consider the difference between Naruto and Bleach to be minimal thanks to HM and parts of the Karakura Arc.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Yep
> 
> Just to let you know, i consider the difference between Naruto and Bleach to be minimal thanks to HM and parts of the Karakura Arc.



Yeah, I do get what you mean, just a slight disagreement here.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 22, 2009)

Locard said:


> Naruto's part II has good and bad parts, Bleach has been sucking consistently since SS.
> 
> at least Kishimoto has never repeated the same plot twice.
> 
> but only everlasting Naruto haters would say Part II is complete garbage



O YEA well at least when Oda introduce a character in a previous chapter that character that was introduced in the last chapter plays a roll in the next!  

And just because luffy always has the last fight don't mean the plot is repeated it just mean he had the last fight.  some are similar but not repeated


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Yeah, I do get what you mean, just a slight disagreement here.



Been looking again and i see that you were refering to their best arcs. In that case i agree.

Though TBTP was pretty good.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, TBTP was good because it actually developed the plot and had backstory. 

The fact that Kubo had to bloody make an entire flachback to do what he has failed to in like 150 chapters is kinds sad.

Plot seems like a word he has no idea exists.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 22, 2009)

OP wins it for me. It's just the better manga imo


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

The plot is in a very small degree there, its just the goddamn pacing that kills it.

That and creating fodder characters which are killed straight of is stalling shit.

And one cant forget the nonexistant character development of the main cast except for maybe Chad.

Which is why i have more or less always prefered the side characters in Bleach.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> The plot is in a very small degree there, its just the goddamn pacing that kills it.
> 
> That and creating fodder characters which are killed straight of is stalling shit.



Yeah, I get what you mean. But how possibly slow can you make your manga?

And remember the _entire_ chapter of Yamamoto killing that thingimiebob.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

I like Yama and the art was better than usual in that chapter.

Apart from that i agree, it was total garbage.

Things would have been so much easier if it had been done the quick and easy way. 

Noone cares about a fodder monster screaming "UOHOH" half the chapter.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm always surprised to see Alabasta be held so highly when it isn't even in my Top 3 favourite arcs


----------



## Sylar (Jan 22, 2009)

Really? ANOTHER one of these? 

Fullmetal Alchemist (manga version) > One Piece >>>>>>>> Naruto Part 1 >>>>>>>>>>>> Bleach >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto Part 2

Just read FMA and OP. Seriously.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

@Nuzzie: You are one of few which thinks that as i have seen. Nothing wrong with it though.

I must say its surprising that there are people which didnt like Skypiea/found it boring.

@Sylar: Add Soul Eater and we got ourself the true ongoing shounen-trio (HxH falls out because of the hiatuses)


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 22, 2009)

My list would be

1. Skypiea (including Jaya)
2/3. Thriller Bark, Water 7 and Shabondy are most of the time in a struggle for these positions

So Alabasta would end up being my fifth favourite arc


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Really? ANOTHER one of these?
> 
> Fullmetal Alchemist (manga version) > One Piece >>>>>>>> Naruto Part 1 >>>>>>>>>>>> Bleach >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto Part 2
> 
> Just read FMA and OP. Seriously.



One Piece isn't _that_ far ahead of part one Naruto, well at least not the first two arcs.

But yeah, really, just go read FMA and OP.

Oh and HxH aswell. That's awesome too.

And Soul Eater.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

1988 must have been an awesome year for JUMP readers


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 22, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> 1988 must have been an awesome year for JUMP readers



What happened that year?


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 22, 2009)

Current Naruto > OP and Bleach

OP was the best some months ago, but it has been sucking since the Amazon Lily arc  started, showing what uninteresting character Luffy is when he's not supported by nakamas. oh, and i still think this haki bullshit that was introduced will be the downfall of One piece if its not corrected

Bleach sucks as usual, but i read it because the eyecandy (currently Lilinette)


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

These mangas were ongoing at the same time:

Hokuto No Ken
JJBA
Saint Seiya
Dragonball
Bastard!
City Hunter

Though HNK ended the same year.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> My list would be
> 
> 1. Skypiea (including Jaya)
> 2/3. Thriller Bark, Water 7 and Shabondy are most of the time in a struggle for these positions
> ...



Not a bad list. 

Mine would be:

1. Alabasta
2/3. Skypeia/Shabondy
4. Thriller Bark
5. Water 7.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> These mangas were ongoing at the same time (More or less though there was one of the mangas which ended the same year):
> 
> Hokuto No Ken
> JJBA
> ...



Holy shit. 

I was born in the wrong era!

Errrr, only I haven't read City Hunter. Or know what it is. 

But if it's compared with those it must be utterly awesome.

Where do I get it?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> I was born in the wrong era!
> 
> ...



I have heard that its very good.

As for where to get it you could ask Yagami1211.

In 1990 we had:

Dragonball
JJBA
YYH
Slam Dunk
City Hunter


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Only heard that the anime is very good.
> 
> As for where to get it you could ask Yagami1211.
> 
> ...



Not quite as good as before, but it still rapes the hell out of the stuff of this time.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 22, 2009)

True.

1999:

One Piece
Rookies
Hunter X Hunter
JJBA
Houshi Engi
Hikaru No Go
Ruroni Kenshin 
Zombie Powder
Naruto


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 22, 2009)

Also don't get me wrong, I like Alabasta. But I just think there's better arcs.

I've been meaning to read City Hunter actually, but don't forget that there was no doubt a lot of shit going on at the same time.


----------



## AlbelNox (Jan 22, 2009)

One Piece. No doubt.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jan 22, 2009)

I was wondering when we was gonna see another one of these threads,
But when things gets heavy a mod always closes it, only to leave room for another to pop up eventually, we should sticky this, hell the Luffy vs. Naruto is stickied in the joke battledome

anyways

One piece
Naruto/Bleach


----------



## Codde (Jan 22, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> 1988 must have been an awesome year for JUMP readers


Well, late 80s/early 90s Jump had by far more . It was in a continous decline after Slam Dunk/Dragonball/Yu Yu Hakusho (and maybe a few others) ended around the same year till One Piece came along.

I'd consider City Hunter fairly good. Haven't read the manga though, only seen part the first anime series and some of Angel Heart along with the old live action with Jackie Chan.


----------



## Xion (Jan 22, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Xion how can you respond so seriously to _sarcasm_?
> 
> Genius post The Doctor.
> 
> But seriously, while Naruto and Bleach are both horrible, the fact that Natuto part one exists puts it on a level that Bleach can never ever reach.



Hey, if he wants to post five paragraphs that long, then I will post six even longer.

Who fucking is sarcastic for that many paragraphs?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

But in 1988 there was no internet, we'd have to wait till volume releases and by that time there wouldn't be any point

As for the best OP arc, W7/Enies Lobby and Arlong would be my choices, Skypiea was terrible imo, its was way too stretched.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2009)

I kinda have to agree with Nuzzie. Alabasta isn't really one of my favorite arcs. Sure it was great and all, but I thought W7/Eines Lobby, Skypiea, heck even the Davy Back Fight arc were better.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> But in 1988 there was no internet, we'd have to wait till volume releases and by that time there wouldn't be any point
> 
> As for the best OP arc, W7/Enies Lobby and Arlong would be my choices, Skypiea was terrible imo, its was way too stretched.


Yea skypiea went on for ever.  every time i thought it was over something happend. but my reason for liking it as much as i did was because of norlands past i thought that was well written. i think i almost cried.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2009)

You know, I really feel like saying Skypeia _easily_ has the best flashback but..

I just keep thinking of Chopper's past.

Dr. Hiruluk was pure greatness, and he has to have the most badass line in the entire manga.


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 22, 2009)

lol, Xion          .


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 22, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> You know, I really feel like saying Skypeia _easily_ has the best flashback but..
> 
> I just keep thinking of Chopper's past.
> 
> Dr. Hiruluk was pure greatness, and he has to have the most badass line in the entire manga.



Yea. but i think Dr, Hiruluk line was on a lvl greater than badass


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2009)

I remember Oda saying something like when he was designing One Piece he was evisioning manliness. That alone puts OP above Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought Choppers back story was probably on par with Norlands, I also like Nami's backstory, its probably the reason I liked Arlong arc so much. 

I loved Skypiea in the beginning but then it just went on and on.....


----------



## Codde (Jan 22, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> Yea skypiea went on for ever.  every time i thought it was over something happend. but my reason for liking it as much as i did was because of norlands past i thought that was well written. i think i almost cried.


Alabasta and Enies Lobby (if you start from the train ride) went on about as long as Skypiea chapter-wise (episode-wise it might've been longer simply due to the anime's pacing.)


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 22, 2009)

Aethos said:


> I kinda have to agree with Nuzzie. Alabasta isn't really one of my favorite arcs. Sure it was great and all, but I thought W7/Eines Lobby, Skypiea, heck *even the Davy Back Fight arc were better.*



LOLWAT                         .


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2009)

Kancent said:


> LOLWAT                         .



I liked Afro Luffy, and I found the arc funny. Alabasta had great storytelling sure, but I've seen the alabasta arc so much on several media's that the magic is gone.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

C'mon they defeated Enel like 6 times, everytime it was like "Ha you missed me", and they carried on again. Enies Lobby does suffer because the fights against CP9 but you have to admit Skypiea was seriously dragged, in comparison I never felt Eneis lobby to be tiring.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 22, 2009)

Skypeia was probably my favorite arc in One Piece.  Just thinking about the scene where Luffy rings the bell gives me chills.

Also I love how everyone complains about these threads yet it's the most active thread in the section.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 22, 2009)

Lol OP vs Naruto vs Bleach threads basically scream "POST HERE"



Aethos said:


> I liked Afro Luffy, and I found the arc funny. Alabasta had great storytelling sure, but I've seen the alabasta arc so much on several media's that the magic is gone.



Isn't that the case for everything

And why would you repetitively watch/read alabasta so much if it's not one of your favorites


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Lol OP vs Naruto vs Bleach threads basically scream "POST HERE"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well lets see. I read it in the manga, watched the sub version, unfortunately saw the 4kids dubbed version, saw the Funi version of the 8th movie... Plus that's where the Viz version of the manga is right now. In the US there's been so much of the Alabasta arc it's hard to not get tired of it after a while.

And yeah you can say that for everything. I'm not saying I hate the Arabasta arc but it's not really one of my favorite arcs. At least not anymore.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 22, 2009)

Code said:


> Alabasta and Enies Lobby (if you start from the train ride) went on about as long as Skypiea chapter-wise (episode-wise it might've been longer simply due to the anime's pacing.)



Yea that may be true i guess it took me alittle longer to read it i guess.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't diss Davy Back fight. It was entertaining. I have a fondness for Foxy that rivals my fondness for Buggy.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 23, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Don't diss Davy Back fight. It was entertaining. I have a fondness for Foxy that rivals my fondness for Buggy.



Davy back fight was the shit.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 23, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> lulz           .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 23, 2009)

this thread needs more flaming


----------



## Sustainz (Jan 23, 2009)

It's obvious which series is superior so I shall post my fav arcs of it.

Top three.

1. Skypiea/Jaya, Norland and Calgara flashback really got me also Jaya was just amazingly done loved it, and to top it we had a great psycho eminem boss.
2. Arlong arc, awesome shark.
3. Sabaody, Uncle Yellow Monkey

Not so good.

1. Enies Lobby
2. Amazon arc


----------



## acritarch (Jan 23, 2009)

One Piece > Naruto > Bleach

OP just has good storytelling. Now I can't say I liked every arc, but the quality was good regardless.

Naruto is half decent most of the time. At least when there's action going on. I do think some of the "plot devices" are blah though.

Bleach was good until SS arc. After that it's been pretty dismal IMO. I've gone so far I just have to keep reading. At least there's battling now though.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 23, 2009)

i can't believe this thread got over 200 posts


----------



## Andre (Jan 23, 2009)

Omg more threads with fucktards comparing manga. Who the fuck cares? If you think Bleach is the best fine, if you think Naruto is the best, fine, if you think One Peice is the best,fine. Shut the hell up about this shit and enjoy the manga that you prefer.

+1 post


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2009)

^News to us.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 23, 2009)

Bleach is shit.


----------



## ichi 15 (Jan 24, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> there are a lot of good shonen out there that are better than naruto and bleach however they seem to be less popular. once you start reading a lot more manga you realise that naruto and bleach are pretty shit so i'll give this to One Piece




you rock man, and  dont forget mahou negima sensei


----------



## Ibb (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bleach*

All of Ichigo's fights feel the same and he has nothing interesting about his character.

*One Piece*

A lot of people on this board love one piece for multiple reasons. Interesting super-powers and fights, comedy that is actually funny, unique characters, etc. Oda has an incredible imagination and it shows. The story is very light hearted and fun loving and that puts some people off. In the current story arc I can't think of a single chapter where Buggy hasn't made a "funny face" if you know what I mean. One Piece is better over all but some people, like myself, enjoy more serious stories.

*Naruto*

When I read Naruto, unlike Bleach and One Piece, I believe that Kishimoto is trying to teach us a lesson about something, that he's trying to make some kind of statement about friendship and gaining power the quick and easy way vs the slow and steady way. I know that almost all mangas do this but Naruto is completely devoted to it. Naruto's entire story is "growing up" and he does this not by defeating an enemy and gaining RPG experience like most manga but rather by dealing with defeat after defeat. The main problem with Naruto is that it's slow as hell and you need to wait five hundred year for any development, things that should not be dragged out are, and when things are finally resolved it doesn't seem worth the wait.

Nami had an angsty back story arc that didn't change her at all. She's still the same money hungry girl that she always has been and always will be. Naruto on the other hand isn't the same character now that he was at the start of part two and the same can be said for other character. This the only area that Naruto beats One Piece, but it is very important in terms of story telling.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 25, 2009)

Lol why are you comparing Naruto to Nami

Think for a second, how does that comparison even make sense


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2009)

Bleach>Naruto


Bleach is amazing best character designs ever.

Naruto nice plot.

















One Piece. I hate it.


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 25, 2009)

I have to go for One Piece.

In all honesty I haven't got very far in either Naruto or Bleach. I haven't even looked at either of their manga's either. I just know that both were pretty boring. Bleach was ok until the horrible filler Bount arc. Maybe I should give it another chance, I don't know...

Either way I doubt I could ever like Bleach as much as One Piece. One Piece is, I'd go as far as to say, the best of it's kind. It's emotionally charged and pretty much everything happens for a reason, even if it seems kind of pointless at the time. The character's are interesting and not so stereotypical, and although the series is predictable to a point (Luffy and his nakama land on an island and beat the "boss" of the island.), but other than that you really don't know what will happen next... 

The series is pretty long, but somehow it hasn't lost itself in all of the chapters or episodes. Every new nakama fits right in, and none of them are excessively annoying and are there for a reason. I just have to be honest here, Naruto by himself is so incredibly annoying, it's nice to see a series like One Piece without so many of the annoying characters. I don't know how I don't find Luffy annoying, but I don't. He just isn't for some reason. He's done right.

I could go on forever. But again I didn't give Naruto or Bleach much of a chance, but going by the logic of the kind of anime/manga they are, there won't be much change, and what they brought (especially Naruto.) wasn't impressive at all.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 25, 2009)

The Sad thing about Bleach is there's A LOT of us who's greatest joy reading Bleach is what it might become rather then what it is.

I mean I like what Kubo brings, but I can't help but be disappointed again and again when he deny what we know he could bring :/

Seriously I'd like to have an honest answer from the Guy if he were to make bleach without thinking about popularity, age rating nor editors how would bleach be...


Naruto well he is less annoying now then he used to be, I'll be honest the first ½ year I knew about the series i refused to watch it dour to me being annoyed at his character and stupid looking cloths.
Atm im on a naruto break, It's a decent shounen, It doesn't hit me as anything special for a shounen, I've just been annoyed at the series for having a habit of ruining near every character I've had as a favorite with a stupid addition to there look.(Oroshimaru, Sasuke, Itachi need I say more?) 

One Piece Zoro is the guy that carried that series for me, even though he is one of the more serious fellas, he gave me better laughs then anything else in the series.
I can't help but think the series just ain't aimed for my kind of humor sadly I've no few times scratched my head an wondered am I supposed to be laughing now?( I just find a Guy punching through another guy before blasting him to nothingness more humorous than a person making a fool out of himself the same way again and again)
Zoro's directions sense was the high point of humor in OP for me.


So said more ruffly: 

Bleach: Is Shit compared to what it could become 

Naruto: Annoy me with it's character designs

One Piece: Just wasn't aimed at me


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Akatora said:


> The Sad thing about Bleach is there's A LOT of us who's greatest joy reading Bleach is what it might become rather then what it is.
> 
> I mean I like what Kubo brings, but I can't help but be disappointed again and again when he deny what we know he could bring :/
> 
> Seriously I'd like to have an honest answer from the Guy if he were to make bleach without thinking about popularity, age rating nor editors how would bleach be...




lol and do you think bleach is the only series where this happens? are you that much of a bleach fan to ignore that almost every manga is ruled by popularity, editors, etc?


----------



## Xell (Jan 25, 2009)

Naruto is cool! His sage mode is so badass! After weeks and weeks of mediocre chapters, we can finally say "YES, THIS ONE CHAPTER WAS GOOD. I GUESS NARUTO IS GOOD AGAIN!", Right? 

The way Naruto took pain out was just fantastic!



Oh wait a minute.. Gee, this sure is familiar..



Yeah, I preferred it better when Luffy did it a couple years back without the help of some stupid little power up.

Stop trying, Kishimoto.


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 25, 2009)

Luffy used his fist. Naruto used the Rasengan. And Luffy has power-ups, they're called GEARS. I do like One Piece more than Naruto, but that was a weak argument. I think maybe you should be the one to stop trying.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2009)

Xell said:


> Naruto is cool! His sage mode is so badass! After weeks and weeks of mediocre chapters, we can finally say "YES, THIS ONE CHAPTER WAS GOOD. I GUESS NARUTO IS GOOD AGAIN!", Right?
> 
> The way Naruto took pain out was just fantastic!
> 
> ...



This was prob one of the dumbest arguments I've ever heard. 


1) Gears is a power up (that he magically learned). Also Haki is going to be Luffys next power up...

2) Um Luffy gets stronger for no fucking reason. Naruto actually trained for his latest power. So if anything that would be a con for One Piece.


Seriously some OP fans need to take Oda's dick out of their mouths.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 25, 2009)

Naruto, I can understand, but why someone would still like Bleach is completely beyond me.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 25, 2009)

Xell said:


> Naruto is cool! His sage mode is so badass! After weeks and weeks of mediocre chapters, we can finally say "YES, THIS ONE CHAPTER WAS GOOD. I GUESS NARUTO IS GOOD AGAIN!", Right?
> 
> The way Naruto took pain out was just fantastic!
> 
> ...



What? That's just pathetic. It's like saying

"Goku punched freezer in da face. OMG Luffy punched Lucci in da face. Oda u suck be more original OMGOMGOMG FAIL"

And lol@whoever said Bleach has amazing character designs when all of them wear black or white pajamas


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> This was prob one of the dumbest arguments I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 1) Gears is a power up (that he magically learned). Also Haki is going to be Luffys next power up...



He magically learned? He made the gears because Aokiji kicked his fucking ass. At least Luffy didn't have a crow shoved down his throat.



Violent By Design said:


> 2) Um Luffy gets stronger for no fucking reason. Naruto actually trained for his latest power. So if anything that would be a con for One Piece.



How's that a con for One Piece when there are many shounen that do the exact same thing?

Oh by the way the celestial tower arc and the Greed Island arc from Hunter x Hunter > any training arc from Naruto. Those two arcs are training arcs done right. But of course you probably already know that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2009)

Code said:


> Alabasta and Enies Lobby (if you start from the train ride) went on about as long as Skypiea chapter-wise (episode-wise it might've been longer simply due to the anime's pacing.)



One major difference, Alabasta and Enies Lobby were much more significant to the overall plot. It actually effected almost every character in the world. The Skypia arc might as well of been filler. There was no need for it to go half as long as it did.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2009)

Aethos said:


> He magically learned? He made the gears because Aokiji kicked his fucking ass. At least Luffy didn't have a crow shoved down his throat.


 Pretty sure he learned gears from fighting CP9. But even then, yes he magically learned it rofl. He said it himself that after seeing a technique similar he copied it.

Also he does get stronger for no reason. It is stated by Kishimoto that after every arc he gets a powerup for no reason. So how is that more well written then someone actually training? It's part of OP's charm but it is easily something that that could be looked upon as a con.





> How's that a con for One Piece when there are many shounen that do the exact same thing?


 My general point is the thing you shitted on Naruto isn't even bad. Also my other point is One Piece fans pretend like One Piece is perfect, when it is far from that. I generally let everyone have their own opinion but when someone shits on someone others then I step in. Im sorry, but because there are alot of other shounen that do it doesn't mean that it is good. Keep in mind that alot of Shounen sucks. 

EDIT: Actually 'most shounen' atleast try to explain why their heros have gotten stronger. So that point doesn't even make sense.



> Oh by the way the celestial tower arc and the Greed Island arc from Hunter x Hunter > any training arc from Naruto. Those two arcs are training arcs done right.


How is this even relevant? Are we comparing One Piece and Naruto or Hunter X Hunter and Naruto? I mean Naruto's latest training scene is one of the few things that made sense in part 2 and you're picking that apart out of all the other things? I mean Hunter X Hunter's training scenes own anything One Piece ever had too, oh wait One Piece has no training scenes yet.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2009)

Hurr indeed.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Pretty sure he learned gears from fighting CP9. But even then, yes he magically learned it rofl. He said it himself that after seeing a technique similar he copied it.



He said he learned the gears so that he could keep his nakama. Doesn't sound like he just made them for the heck of making them to me. Even then Luffy had to go over 350 chapters before even getting a power up like that. Naruto had his big power up at the end of the first major arc.



> Also he does get stronger for no reason. It is stated by *Kishimoto *that after every arc he gets a powerup for no reason. So how is that more well written then someone actually training? It's part of OP's charm but it is easily something that that could be looked upon as a con.



lulz 

So how is it any different from everyone in Dragonball getting stronger after every fight for no reason, or other shounen that do that as well? There really is no difference it's just something that's widely accepted. Besides I'd rather Luffy have no training arcs period than have him running around in constant training arcs like Ichigo did for a good part of Bleach.



> My general point is the thing you shitted on Naruto isn't even bad. Also my other point is One Piece fans pretend like One Piece is perfect, when it is far from that. I generally let everyone have their own opinion but when someone shits on someone others then I step in. Im sorry, but because there are alot of other shounen that do it doesn't mean that it is good. Keep in mind that alot of Shounen sucks.



Woah now. When did I say Naruto was bad? I may have countered what you said but no where did I say Naruto was a bad series.

One Piece isn't perfect. That much is obvious to everyone, but it is better written and better executed which makes it a far better series than either Naruto or Bleach. Also there's lots of good shounen if you sit down and give it a chance instead of looking for all a series faults or cliches.




> How is this even relevant? Are we comparing One Piece and Naruto or Hunter X Hunter and Naruto? I mean Naruto's latest training scene is one of the few things that made sense in part 2 and you're picking that apart out of all the other things? I mean Hunter X Hunter's training scenes own anything One Piece ever had too, oh wait One Piece has no training scenes yet.



It's not. It's just stating an opinion. In my opinion Naruto and Bleach have shitty training arcs. I've never seen training arcs more boring than in Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2009)

Aethos said:


> He said he learned the gears so that he could keep his nakama. Doesn't sound like he just made them for the heck of making them to me. Even then Luffy had to go over 350 chapters before even getting a power up like that. Naruto had his big power up at the end of the first major arc.


 What your saying doesn't make sense. First off it's irrelevant why he learned it. He got it by basically doing no work at all, which is what your flaming Naruto for correct?

What your saying is so illogical. You're basically saying that Naruto is lame because he got a big power up for no reason (even though he clearly trained and worked hard for it, and Naruto has shitty moves in the first place so its not like he's being treated well) yet Luffy who gets stronger for NO REASON shows better work effort? I mean are you reading what I am saying?

Luffy gets power ups for no reason after every arc. He is not shown 'working' or training to obtain these.

Naruto has trained for his latest power up. 

So how the hell is Naruto the lazy one? This is my point. 







> So how is it any different from everyone in Dragonball getting stronger after every fight for no reason, or other shounen that do that as well? There really is no difference it's just something that's widely accepted. Besides I'd rather Luffy have no training arcs period than have him running around in constant training arcs like Ichigo did for a good part of Bleach.



You really need to re-read Dragonball then.

Goku @ Roshi's place. Trains by fighting kurlin, dodging bee's, doing task with turtle shells on his back.

Goku @ Korins tower. Has to climb a long ass fucking tower for 5 days. He has to chase Korin for god knows how long. Then he has to climb back up the tower to do it once more.

Goku @ Popos. Has to learn how to sense Popo so he can't even use his eyes or ears when fighting against him.

Goku @ King Kais. Has to run for almost a year on snake way. Chase fast ass animals despite King Kai's planet having 10x gravity.

Goku @ Gravity chamber. Trains in 10x-100x gravity for like a month. 

Goku @ the Hyperbolic Time Chamber. Hardcore sparing with his son for a full year. While training he has to learn how to ascend super saiyan in which he develops two methods (Big muscle form and form where SSJ takes no energy)


So what the heck are you talking about here buddy? There are a shitload of training scenes and explanations for why Goku gets stronger. Luffy has close to none yet. If anything he's the one who gets handed power ups for free.

EDIT: Im not saying that characters in Dragonball never get free hand me downs, but atleast they have training scenes. Even the hand me downs have explanations. 



> Woah now. When did I say Naruto was bad? I may have countered what you said but no where did I say Naruto was a bad series.


 True I did jump to a conclusion.



> One Piece isn't perfect. That much is obvious to everyone, but it is better written and better executed which makes it a far better series than either Naruto or Bleach. Also there's lots of good shounen if you sit down and give it a chance instead of looking for all a series faults or cliches.


The thing is it isn't obvious to everyone. Well atleast on this board. Way to many people think One Piece has no flaws and for what ever reason will go out of there way to make someone who likes Naruto feel dumb. Maybe that wasn't your intention, but I still disagreed with your initial point.

I have read alot of Shounen. Most Shounin is shallow in writing and is for kids. Even the good ones have the same faults. It's preference to genre though.






> It's not. It's just stating an opinion. In my opinion Naruto and Bleach have shitty training arcs. I've never seen training arcs more boring than in Naruto and Bleach.



Your original statement was more implying that you were mad because you felt Naruto got stronger for no reason. You then posted a picture of Luffy beating up another guy as if Luffy actually earned it. That's what did not make sense to me.

Your point did not come across as you think Bleach and Naruto training scenes suck. I would fully agree with you if you did because Naruto training scenes are very boring and Bleach training scenes do not make sense.


----------



## Fran (Jan 25, 2009)

...vs Hunter x Hunter x Hisoka x Hentai x Hiatus.

By the way, anyone notice that Bleach discussion always gets dropped off at around page 2-3 in these threads because everyone's just so tired of shitting on it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2009)

It must be pretty hard to defend Bleach.


----------



## Fran (Jan 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> It must be pretty hard to defend Bleach.



Who needs training when you have resolve


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Who needs training when you have resolve



Who needs training when you can go behind a bush and swing your blade for 5 minutes. Which is an actual training scene in bleach


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 25, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> By the way, anyone notice that Bleach discussion always gets dropped off at around page 2-3 in these threads because everyone's just so tired of shitting on it?



Probably because the most frequent arguments I hear about how Bleach could be better than Naruto/OP are:

1. it's more mature (which I disagree, One Piece and Naruto are more mature in story-telling and themes, etc. as far as I'm concerned. One Piece has far more emotional backstory and relationships, and Naruto occasionally deals with things like death and moral relativism. Bleach somewhat does these things too, but not as well)
2. it has more blood (um.............good for it?)
3. the fights are shorter (usually they're only talking about the anime here, since all three manga have pretty similarly lengthed fights. And even if we were talking anime, with the Bleach anime constantly getting closer to the manga, I think "DBZ anime pacing" fights are headed its way)


----------



## Ibb (Jan 25, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Lol why are you comparing Naruto to Nami
> 
> Think for a second, how does that comparison even make sense



I wasn't comparing Naruto and Nami, I was comparing how Oda and Kishimoto handles development, the reason I used Nami was because she's the most jarring example.



Akatora said:


> The Sad thing about Bleach is there's A LOT of us who's greatest joy reading Bleach is what it might become rather then what it is.
> 
> I mean I like what Kubo brings, but I can't help but be disappointed again and again when he deny what we know he could bring :/



This is Bleach in a nut shell. Well done.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> What your saying doesn't make sense. First off it's irrelevant why he learned it. He got it by basically doing no work at all, which is what your flaming Naruto for correct?
> 
> What your saying is so illogical. You're basically saying that Naruto is lame because he got a big power up for no reason (even though he clearly trained and worked hard for it, and Naruto has shitty moves in the first place so its not like he's being treated well) yet Luffy who gets stronger for NO REASON shows better work effort? I mean are you reading what I am saying?
> 
> ...



I wasn't flaming Naruto... I was just disagreeing with your claims that Naruto is better because he trains for his power ups when for the majority of his own manga he's been doping off the fucking Kyuubi, or getting extra power by shoving crows down his throat. Naruto has had maybe THREE actual training arcs. The first gave him the rasengan. The second gave him the Fuuton Rasenshuriken. The third being the sage training.

Hmmm actually the summoning training could count as a training arc too, but Naruto fucked up so much on that; that he really didn't train to summon Gamabunta... No he had to be shoved off a cliff to do it. In either case those who are saying that Luffy "did this and that without a power up" have at least more logical reasoning than the Naruto side right now. It could be assumed that Luffy and the others get stronger after every fight, or that they train in their spare time between arcs. Even if it is getting a power up every arc Luffy's earned it at least. It's not just some extra power given to him by someone or something else like Naruto has received more than once.

Also Luffy does work hard for his moves. Maybe he doesn't exactly need to train to use them, but he's got a far more creative set of attacks than Naruto's got. 









> You really need to re-read Dragonball then.
> 
> Goku @ Roshi's place. Trains by fighting kurlin, dodging bee's, doing task with turtle shells on his back.
> 
> ...



Um because I was totally talking about the training instances during the arcs right? Actually I was talking about how at the beginning of the next arc they're far stronger than they were at the end of the last arc. I'm not saying there was never any training arcs in dragonball, but there were instances where the characters just plain got stronger over the passage of time... you know just like in One Piece.

I guess the difference is that if there were constant training arcs with such a big cast of characters in One Piece. It would cut into the story quite a bit. One Piece is more of an adventure shounen than a fighting shounen anyways.



> True I did jump to a conclusion.
> 
> 
> The thing is it isn't obvious to everyone. Well atleast on this board. Way to many people think One Piece has no flaws and for what ever reason will go out of there way to make someone who likes Naruto feel dumb. Maybe that wasn't your intention, but I still disagreed with your initial point.
> ...



I don't think One Piece fans are trying to make Naruto fans feel dumb per se... Well maybe they're trying to make the ones that haven't read One Piece and claim it to be the worst series ever compared to their ninja masterpiece dumb, but I kinda feel like those schmucks had it coming. There are a lot of reasonable and intelligent Naruto fans out there. Heck knows I've seen and talked to plenty of them, but you never really see many of them in these kinds of threads or in most parts of the forum. They're kinda good at hiding. It wasn't my intention to make you feel dumb or anything though, but I did get the impression that you seemed to have come off a bit illi-informed when it came to One Piece, but maybe that was my mistake.

Well you're reading a Japanese comic book. I doubt anything would be worthy of a Pulitzer or anything. Even so you tend not to care about the faults all that much when you find a series you really enjoy. I mean you know the series has it's faults, but you just tend to act like they don't exist. Unless it's something so glaringly bad that you can't ignore it.








> Your original statement was more implying that you were mad because you felt Naruto got stronger for no reason. You then posted a picture of Luffy beating up another guy as if Luffy actually earned it. That's what did not make sense to me.
> 
> Your point did not come across as you think Bleach and Naruto training scenes suck. I would fully agree with you if you did because Naruto training scenes are very boring and Bleach training scenes do not make sense.



LOL you're confusing me with someone else man. I wasn't the one that posted those pictures.

But yeah my point was that Naruto and Bleach training arcs suck because of the authors doing it wrong.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2009)

Aethos said:


> I wasn't flaming Naruto... I was just disagreeing with your claims that Naruto is better because he trains for his power ups when for the majority of his own manga he's been doping off the fucking Kyuubi, or getting extra power by shoving crows down his throat. Naruto has had maybe THREE actual training arcs. The first gave him the rasengan. The second gave him the Fuuton Rasenshuriken. The third being the sage training.


 Three more then Luffy. I never said Naruto was better hence why I never mentioned anything else. That guy SPECIFICALLY posted a picture of SM Naruto. Naruto obtained that form from training. How are you going to tell me that SM mode was a hand me down when it's one of the few things he trained for the entire series. 



> Hmmm actually the summoning training could count as a training arc too, but Naruto fucked up so much on that; that he really didn't train to summon Gamabunta... No he had to be shoved off a cliff to do it. In either case those who are saying that Luffy "did this and that without a power up" have at least more logical reasoning than the Naruto side right now. It could be assumed that Luffy and the others get stronger after every fight, or that they train in their spare time between arcs. Even if it is getting a power up every arc Luffy's earned it at least. It's not just some extra power given to him by someone or something else like Naruto has received more than once.


 I remember there was a translation of an interview where Oda says "They just magically get stronger after every arc". The only person who I see training on that boat is Zoro. Naruto didn't exactly have it easy either. Hence why he's called a drop out. Sure he has the Kyuubi to fall on but Luffy also has the Devil Fruit if you want to get into semantics. 



> Also Luffy does work hard for his moves. Maybe he doesn't exactly need to train to use them, but he's got a far more creative set of attacks than Naruto's got.


 That isn't relevant to hard work. 











> Um because I was totally talking about the training instances during the arcs right? Actually I was talking about how at the beginning of the next arc they're far stronger than they were at the end of the last arc. I'm not saying there was never any training arcs in dragonball, but there were instances where the characters just plain got stronger over the passage of time... you know just like in One Piece.


 Well SM mode is the same situation as all those DB training scenes. So if you're saying that that is BS then you're saying all those other training scenes are BS which is my point. Again, atleast Dragonball has training scenes to begin with. Most shounen do, One Piece doesn't. That is my point, I don't see how anyone can refute this.

Dragonball atleast they have the audacity to say 'you've been training' when everyone comes back every arc. It's implied from the entire series that they train. 

There is no explanation for how Luffy beats up alot of the guys he does. He's just on there level for one reason or another. 



> I guess the difference is that if there were constant training arcs with such a big cast of characters in One Piece. It would cut into the story quite a bit. One Piece is more of an adventure shounen than a fighting shounen anyways.


 It wouldn't need constant training arcs or any. But I am saying that it is hypocritical to say that some character gets free hand me downs and then say Luffy worked for it. Also the big cast thing is bull crap. Realistically you just need to show how your main character gets stronger. Yu Yu Hakusho, Flame of Recca, Dragonball, HXH you name it. You could just generically say that the other characters are training using their own methods. It may have more adventure themes then other fighting manga, but there is no way it is more of a adventure manga then a fighting one.  




> I don't think One Piece fans are trying to make Naruto fans feel dumb per se... Well maybe they're trying to make the ones that haven't read One Piece and claim it to be the worst series ever compared to their ninja masterpiece dumb,


 I see so many threads where someone says they like Naruto then someone will come in all smug and say "lol wow....One Piece shits on it sorry you're dumb if you don't read it". Not word for word of course, but that's the general idea. It's like why can't the stereotypical one piece fan recommend something that isn't One Piece? There really isn't much of people saying One Piece sucks on this board, in less you go to like the dumb sections like Blender and Fan clubs.





> but I kinda feel like those schmucks had it coming. There are a lot of reasonable and intelligent Naruto fans out there. Heck knows I've seen and talked to plenty of them, but you never really see many of them in these kinds of threads or in most parts of the forum. They're kinda good at hiding. It wasn't my intention to make you feel dumb or anything though, but I did get the impression that you seemed to have come off a bit illi-informed when it came to One Piece, but maybe that was my mistake.


I've been a fan of One Piece for years. I know all its faults which is why it annoys me when some people will ignore them and then insult on another manga. I mean Naruto is just an average manga, why insult that as opposed to all the 100's of others? Why because Naruto is popular? I just don't see what some are trying to prove. 



> Well you're reading a Japanese comic book. I doubt anything would be worthy of a Pulitzer or anything. Even so you tend not to care about the faults all that much when you find a series you really enjoy. I mean you know the series has it's faults, but you just tend to act like they don't exist. Unless it's something so glaringly bad that you can't ignore it.


 Well Shounen isn't all manga. It is just an age demograph. It is aimed for kids and some people treat some manga like it is Shakespeare. 










> LOL you're confusing me with someone else man. I wasn't the one that posted those pictures.


 Prob


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 25, 2009)

ITT: tl;dr


----------



## Zetta (Jan 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Pretty sure he learned gears from fighting CP9. But even then, yes he magically learned it rofl. He said it himself that after seeing a technique similar he copied it.


He learned it in Movie...5 I think.

While fighting Gasparde, his legs accidentally curled like he does when he goes Gear 2 and he built upon that.

He just learned Soru because he understood the trick. Luffy may be an idiot but he's a combat genius.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 25, 2009)

wooooooaaaah this thread again?


----------



## Xell (Jan 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> This was prob one of the dumbest arguments I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 1) Gears is a power up (that he magically learned). Also Haki is going to be Luffys next power up...
> ...



Training arcs are stupid. 

Yeah, I agree, some people do need to take Oda's dick out of their mouths. I also think some people need to come up with better phrases than the generic 'dick in mouth' one as well.



Kancent said:


> What? That's just pathetic. It's like saying
> 
> "Goku punched freezer in da face. OMG Luffy punched Lucci in da face. Oda u suck be more original OMGOMGOMG FAIL"
> 
> And lol@whoever said Bleach has amazing character designs when all of them wear black or white pajamas



How about you use your brain and look at the two pictures in comparison? It isn't just a punch, it's practically the same fucking picture. The point I'm trying to make is that Naruto fans are acting like it was an amazing event, and yet there was something exactly like it a couple years ago in One Piece.

Anyways, I was kind of baiting for insults. I love it when you lot get defensive like this, it's fucking great.


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 25, 2009)

Punching a guy into the ground. That was really creative Oda.


----------



## Xell (Jan 25, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Punching a guy into the ground. That was really creative Oda.



Some what. 

I guess it doesn't get much more creative than Naruto relying on Rasengan after yet another training arc. How long will it take before Naruto gets his ass beaten again and thus making the training arc pretty much useless? I wonder..

The tears will be delicious.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Three more then Luffy. I never said Naruto was better hence why I never mentioned anything else. That guy SPECIFICALLY posted a picture of SM Naruto. Naruto obtained that form from training. How are you going to tell me that SM mode was a hand me down when it's one of the few things he trained for the entire series.



Well if you wanna be really specific it was a Jiraiya hand me down, and really it's mostly the toads on his shoulders doing the work going by how sage mode was explained. Whereas Luffy's gears are centered around his own body more. He isn't getting assistance from anything. Plus it's not like Luffy used the gears and didn't get tired afterwards. After he beat Blueno he stated that his body couldn't keep up with it yet.

To be honest though I always imagined that characters in One Piece go by the EXP system from RPGs. I mean that would make sense as to why they don't need to train then.



> I remember there was a translation of an interview where Oda says "They just magically get stronger after every arc". The only person who I see training on that boat is Zoro. Naruto didn't exactly have it easy either. Hence why he's called a drop out. Sure he has the Kyuubi to fall on but Luffy also has the Devil Fruit if you want to get into semantics.
> 
> That isn't relevant to hard work.



That drop out BS is laughable. Especially now. Naruto is coming off as more of a "genius" than a "hard working drop out."

And all the Devil Fruit does is make Luffy stretch. It doesn't give Luffy any other properties than that. Luffy created his fighting style, and being rubber doesn't make him any more strong.











> Well SM mode is the same situation as all those DB training scenes. So if you're saying that that is BS then you're saying all those other training scenes are BS which is my point. Again, atleast Dragonball has training scenes to begin with. Most shounen do, One Piece doesn't. That is my point, I don't see how anyone can refute this.



I'm not really saying the SM training was BS. Although honestly a lot of this stuff Jiraiya could have taught to Naruto before part 2 started, but that's another topic entirely.

But what I'm saying is that it doesn't matter if One Piece has training arcs or not. Honestly you're making it sound like training arcs are a big fucking deal when they aren't. One Piece really doesn't NEED training arcs.



> There is no explanation for how Luffy beats up alot of the guys he does. He's just on there level for one reason or another.
> 
> It wouldn't need constant training arcs or any. But I am saying that it is hypocritical to say that some character gets free hand me downs and then say Luffy worked for it. Also the big cast thing is bull crap. Realistically you just need to show how your main character gets stronger. Yu Yu Hakusho, Flame of Recca, Dragonball, HXH you name it. You could just generically say that the other characters are training using their own methods. It may have more adventure themes then other fighting manga, but there is no way it is more of a adventure manga then a fighting one.



Well I'd say Luffy getting magically stronger is less of a hand me down than some of the power ups Naruto and Sasuke have been getting lately. It's not like Luffy is getting force fed unearned power by other characters. I mean you could say he did with Nightmare Luffy but that was temporary.



> I see so many threads where someone says they like Naruto then someone will come in all smug and say "lol wow....One Piece shits on it sorry you're dumb if you don't read it". Not word for word of course, but that's the general idea. It's like why can't the stereotypical one piece fan recommend something that isn't One Piece? There really isn't much of people saying One Piece sucks on this board, in less you go to like the dumb sections like Blender and Fan clubs.



Most of those guys are new to the fandom though. So of course they'd be smug and shit... One Piece fans also do recommend non-One Piece series to people all the time. Heck I only recommend One Piece as a passing mention. It's not nearly as high a priority on my recommendation list as some other series.




> I've been a fan of One Piece for years. I know all its faults which is why it annoys me when some people will ignore them and then insult on another manga. I mean Naruto is just an average manga, why insult that as opposed to all the 100's of others? Why because Naruto is popular? I just don't see what some are trying to prove.
> 
> Well Shounen isn't all manga. It is just an age demograph. It is aimed for kids and some people treat some manga like it is Shakespeare.
> 
> ...



Because Naruto was potentially good in part 1 only for Kishimoto to turn it into one of the biggest pieces of bad writing anyone could possibly imagine? I said that people usually like to act like faults in their favorite series don't exist unless it's a glaringly bad one that couldn't be ignored remember? Well part 2 was so glaringly bad that it just couldn't be ignored anymore by a lot of people. But there are people who actually try to argue that Part 2 is well written and it's these same people who claim One Piece sucks and is inferior to Naruto. They tend to voice their views more than the intelligent Naruto fans. Honestly I can totally see why OP fans get so pissed off at Naruto fans and act like a bunch of smug bastards. Who wouldn't feel like shoving it to the Naruto fans after a while?

As for Bleach... well... honestly there was hardly anything about it that's worthy of positive criticism.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 25, 2009)

Ya know just because Oda doesn't show a training arc every 50 chapters doesn't mean that the SHs don't train.

Oda might feel that he'd rather devote his time towards the actual story as opposed to 10 chapters of Luffy screwing up a move or 10 chapters of Zoro complaining that he can't understand how to master a move.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Ya know just because Oda doesn't show a training arc every 50 chapters doesn't mean that the SHs don't train.
> 
> Oda might feel that he'd rather devote his time towards the actual story as opposed to 10 chapters of Luffy screwing up a move or 10 chapters of Zoro complaining that he can't understand how to master a move.



or showing Zoro training, and giving him flashbacks of Mihawk saying "if you want to defeat me. Run. Cling to life and hate me!"


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 25, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Punching a guy into the ground. That was really creative Oda.



Indeed. The image of a character pwning someone to the ground is trademark Oda. 

OPtards: giving an awesome series a bad image since 1997.

Edit: Thanks for proving my point, Xell, by giving me a neg rep like an immature child.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 25, 2009)

You know what, fuck it Im gonna defend Bleach since no one else will.



Just give me a couple of hours so I can get drunk first.


----------



## Xell (Jan 25, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> You know what, fuck it Im gonna defend Bleach since no one else will.
> 
> 
> 
> Just give me a couple of hours so I can get drunk first.



Hey, you forget Kubo Tite is amazing at designing character designs and has great fashion sense.

Oh wait, no..


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 25, 2009)

Xell said:


> Hey, you forget Kubo Tite is amazing at designing character designs and has great fashion sense.
> 
> Oh wait, no..



Don't forget his epic backgrounds. It's like I'm really there!


----------



## Sylar (Jan 25, 2009)

Bleach has Omaeda. That has to count for something.


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 25, 2009)

Isshin and that monk from 11th division are neat characters as well.


----------



## Fran (Jan 25, 2009)

And Yammy. The most terrifying villain ever.

Well, at least all 3 artists _are_ actually releasing chapters every week except on holidays.

None of this 'I'm ill' bullshit, when you're at home slapping your dick against your wife's sailor moon hentai and playing Dragon Quest, foooking Hiatus x Hiatus Togashi.

...Who the hell started the whole Dragon Quest thing anyway


----------



## p-lou (Jan 25, 2009)

One of the best aspects of Bleach were the early hollow designs.  A lot of those were really neat.  The arrancar releases would be cool if the majority of them weren't just WHERE WILL I SHOOT MY CERO FROM NEXT LOL


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> And Yammy. The most terrifying villain ever.
> 
> Well, at least all 3 artists _are_ actually releasing chapters every week except on holidays.
> 
> ...



Togashi has the greatest job and home life ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2009)

Didn't jump catch him playing Dragon Quest on the playstation? The bastard, games are like drugs for Mangakas.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 25, 2009)

Ibb said:


> This is Bleach in a nut shell. Well done.



Oh man, talk about your generic close minded reader 

I would had found it fair had you not add "well done" that's a way to imply that what I was saying was joke worthy, Sure stay in your close minded jail of a imagination, if that video is as far as your imagination go... I'm not sure if I should feel sorry for you or simply ignore you 


What I were speaking off is he created material that could had been used so much better then it was.

It's hard to know where to even start explaining, when the reader seem to care so little.


Let's make it short:

 Start the series In the past
 Change it from Shounen Super Power into Seinen/Horror
 Once It's all been established with how SS work, ad Ichigo as this  Monster of a Kid that breaks all kinds of borders(would make for more of a impact)

The Story surround the dead so more people should have died already

Make pre SS arc longer, perhaps make an arc about Necromancers or something. Have more interaction between the living and the dead, for instant show more of the humans points of view to the odd things going on that they can't see.


There's so much more there could had been changed into a more Akatora friendly Bleach.


Yes Bleach is all fighting the way it is now, yet that has nothing to do with what It could had been. 


The setting of the spiritual strong area of Karakura, The Schools, Soul Society, Hueco Mundo, Royal dimension, Hell, The potential addition of dimensions when passing the gargantas, the Idea of the Hollows, Shinigami and Hybrids along with the Villain being the one deciding the days scheme for the Hero.

This is what Bleach have delivered that I can't help but feel cheated about comparing to what I know could had been flashed out.(though being a manga and a shounen at that makes little surprise of the result)


Still don't get me?


Compare that To Naruto and One Piece Settings, sry no contest my Interest in Wraith like creatures>>>> My interest in Ninjas>> My Interest in Pirates.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 25, 2009)

Xell said:


> How about you use your brain and look at the two pictures in comparison? It isn't just a punch, it's practically the same fucking picture. The point I'm trying to make is that Naruto fans are acting like it was an amazing event, and yet there was something exactly like it a couple years ago in One Piece.
> 
> Anyways, I was kind of baiting for insults. I love it when you lot get defensive like this, it's fucking great.



Pain nuked Konoha. Bellamy stole a fodder's gold. How the hell is that a similar event? I guess Hunter X Hunter ripped off Ippo when they had a boxing match on Greed Island. HURRRR

I love it when someone thinks they've pulled a witty move, but actually failed hard


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Pain nuked Konoha. Bellamy stole a fodder's gold. How the hell is that a similar event? I guess Hunter X Hunter ripped off Ippo when they had a boxing match on Greed Island. HURRRR
> 
> I love it when someone thinks they've pulled a witty move, but actually failed hard



I don't remember a boxing match during the greed island arc.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 25, 2009)

shown here


----------



## Shintiko (Jan 25, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Pain nuked Konoha. Bellamy stole a fodder's gold. How the hell is that a similar event? I guess Hunter X Hunter ripped off Ippo when they had a boxing match on Greed Island. HURRRR
> 
> I love it when someone thinks they've pulled a witty move, but actually failed hard



Nope, they ripped Ashita no Joe.  

But seriously... learn your damn boxing manga!  Hajime no Ippo isn't the first!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2009)

Sarcasm doesn't work over the internet Kancent


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 25, 2009)

1968

Holy crap


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 25, 2009)

Ibb said:


> *Bleach*
> 
> All of Ichigo's fights feel the same and he has nothing interesting about his character.
> 
> ...



Naruto isn't more serious than One Piece



Violent By Design said:


> This was prob one of the dumbest arguments I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 1) Gears is a power up (that he magically learned). Also Haki is going to be Luffys next power up...
> ...




28 chapters into Naruto nuff said


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2009)

> I believe that Kishimoto is trying to teach us a lesson about something, that he's trying to make some kind of statement about friendship and *gaining power the quick and easy way vs the slow and steady way*.



What!!! Naruto has haxxed his way to more upgrades than Sasuke, Kishimoto fails.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 26, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> You really need to re-read Dragonball then.
> 
> Goku @ Roshi's place. Trains by fighting kurlin, dodging bee's, doing task with turtle shells on his back.
> 
> ...




Who was it that said Saiyan's get stronger after every battle?  Vegta i think. 
What was the training session for SSJ3? 
How did Gotanks learn SSJ 3 so fast?
Gohan sat infront of of that old guy for a day and became mystic. 
Goten Became SSJ for no reason.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> Who was it that said Saiyan's get stronger after every battle?  Vegta i think.
> What was the training session for SSJ3?
> How did Gotanks learn SSJ 3 so fast?
> Gohan sat infront of of that old guy for a day and became mystic.
> Goten Became SSJ for no reason.



Saiyans get stronger after every near death experience. I also never said that they NEVER got stronger for no reason so your point is irrelevant.



Kancent said:


> 1968
> 
> Holy crap



You need to check that shit out. Got the japanese out of a depression.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 26, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Saiyans get stronger after every near death experience. I also never said that they NEVER got stronger for no reason so your point is irrelevant.



that's true i got nothing else 2 say.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jan 26, 2009)

well i like them but 
1.Naruto
2.OP
3.Bleach


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> What!!! Naruto has haxxed his way to more upgrades than Sasuke, Kishimoto fails.



Um....... (not counting anything obtained through training)

Naruto: Kyuubi (which is more of an annoyance nowadays than a benefit), Itachi's technique (which he arguably did earn, by not giving up on Sasuke, Itachi chose him). So 2, but really more like 1.

Sasuke: Curse Seal 1 and 2, Orochimaru's abilities, Mangekyou Sharingan. So 3, and 2 of those have been taken away, thus strengthening the theme that "cheap upgrades won't surpass true training". (note: didn't count regular Sharingan, since it requires training to unlock)


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2009)

Doom85 said:


> Um....... (not counting anything obtained through training)
> 
> Naruto: Kyuubi (which is more of an annoyance nowadays than a benefit), Itachi's technique (which he arguably did earn, by not giving up on Sasuke, Itachi chose him). So 2, but really more like 1.
> 
> Sasuke: Curse Seal 1 and 2, Orochimaru's abilities, Mangekyou Sharingan. So 3, and 2 of those have been taken away, thus strengthening the theme that "cheap upgrades won't surpass true training". (note: didn't count regular Sharingan, since it requires training to unlock)



Who needs training when Sasuke can sharingan h4x his way to victory?

And honestly part 1 Naruto alone needed the Kyuubi just to fight anyone. Naruto needed Kyuubi to beat Haku, he needed it to beat Neji and Gaara. Not to mention Naruto doped on Kyuubi all throughout his fight with Sasuke, and even though he lost for plot advancement it just proves he couldn't fight without it. I guess you could say he beat Kiba without it, but then again he won by farting so that's bullshit too.

How many battles has Naruto actually won through actual training? This could probably be the first one since Kakuzu was beaten more by PIS than a Naruto that actually trained.

Compare that to all the villains Luffy has taken down WITHOUT gears.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 26, 2009)

god damnit, why cant these threads die!


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jan 27, 2009)

One Piece FTW-I Just Love the characters so much
Naruto-I need more Rock Lee
bleach-seriously overated and every recent chapters have been terrible Bleach is becomming more worse then Pokemon


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 1, 2009)

1 OP
2 Naruto
3 Bleach


----------



## On and On (Feb 1, 2009)

NEEDS MOAR CLAYMORE.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 1, 2009)

Zetta said:


> *THIS HAS NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE! EVER!*
> 
> Also, fuck your Naruto.
> 
> ...



no the fuck it aint since that gay ass future arc started


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> no the fuck it aint since that gay ass future arc started


^This. **


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 1, 2009)

Are people really complaining about training scenes? Every other manga has a training scene or two or ten.


----------



## Kinjishi (dupe) (Feb 1, 2009)

One Piece/Naruto > Hunter X Hunter > Fairy Tail > Air Gear >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Bleach


----------



## Sin (Feb 1, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Are people really complaining about training scenes? Every other manga has a training scene or two or ten.


Yeah, but some series make you look forward to them instead of making you dread them.


----------



## Hodor (Feb 1, 2009)

OP was banned finally, can we let this thread die already?


----------



## Kinjishi (dupe) (Feb 1, 2009)

OP got banned?


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm a very open-minded person, but for me it's:

One Piece > Hunter x Hunter > Naruto > Bleach/Reborn!/D.Gray-man (this is a very blurry area that changes a lot but I'd personally put them in the order listed) > Fairy Tail

...and I can't see how others would think differently.

*As for training sequences:*

I hate them. I think Toriyama was the only person who did decent training sequences, but even he couldn't make them both enjoyable _and_ believable. This is because it'll be fucking boring if it goes on too long, but if it's too short everyone will call plothax. Why do you think Rocky had montages?

In One Piece, I prefer the lack of training. Luffy becomes stronger through his many battles and simply staying active, but his real power-ups come from using his head to concoct creative ways of utilizing his Devil Fruit powers - to me, that's much more satisfying than watching a kid run around with a shell on his back.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 2, 2009)

Bleach is the greatest shounen manga of all time. It has the most engaing plot, best dialogue, pacing, developments, and creative fights, ever. 

Anyone who disagree's = insane


----------



## Kinjishi (dupe) (Feb 2, 2009)

for a second  i thoguth you was serious


----------



## Akatora (Feb 2, 2009)

well if it's what series I enjoy more of the 3, the answer is easy Bleach

MDB made me realize that one of the main draws for me toward bleach is it's style.
The other one being what it might become.
And lots of mindless violence and fighting(to much when read weekly though)


Naruto is a decent standard manga, it doesn't standout much to me

OP is it's own, it's unique but not made for me(gave it an extremely long line, before dropping it)


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree Bleach is the epitome of storytelling, the depth of characters and story is unquestionable. Not only that but the technical things like the fights, the training, everything is just so coherent. I mean you can tell Kubo really researched the concept of death before beginning the manga, the concept of Soul Society/Hueco Mundo=inspired.

Bleach simply put is epic, especially the current arc which explored so much charcter wise, Orihime's inner turmoil, Ichigo's will to fight for his friends contrasted with Grimmjow's fight for power, have you seen this in a SJ manga ever? How can you not love Bleach?

Not to mention the emotional moments of Bleach,  the feeling I got when Hinamori was slashed down by the one she loved was unparallel, nothing can compare, Caska's rape in comparison had the depth of the Teletubbies. Bleach simply put is the greatest Shonen ever to have been made.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll say Naruto. It has always been my favorite. 

The humor, the story and the characters are wonderful.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I agree Bleach is the epitome of storytelling, the depth of characters and story is unquestionable. Not only that but the technical things like the fights, the training, everything is just so coherent. I mean you can tell Kubo really researched the concept of death before beginning the manga, the concept of Soul Society/Hueco Mundo=inspired.
> 
> Bleach simply put is epic, especially the current arc which explored so much charcter wise, Orihime's inner turmoil, Ichigo's will to fight for his friends contrasted with Grimmjow's fight for power, have you seen this in a SJ manga ever? How can you not love Bleach?
> 
> Not to mention the emotional moments of Bleach,  the feeling I got when Hinamori was slashed down by the one she loved was unparallel, nothing can compare, Caska's rape in comparison had the depth of the Teletubbies. Bleach simply put is the greatest Shonen ever to have been made.



If only The Doctor hadnt done something similar it would have been really hilarious.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I agree Bleach is the epitome of storytelling, the depth of characters and story is unquestionable. Not only that but the technical things like the fights, the training, everything is just so coherent. I mean you can tell Kubo really researched the concept of death before beginning the manga, the concept of Soul Society/Hueco Mundo=inspired.
> 
> Bleach simply put is epic, especially the current arc which explored so much charcter wise, Orihime's inner turmoil, Ichigo's will to fight for his friends contrasted with Grimmjow's fight for power, have you seen this in a SJ manga ever? How can you not love Bleach?
> 
> Not to mention the emotional moments of Bleach,  the feeling I got when Hinamori was slashed down by the one she loved was unparallel, nothing can compare, Caska's rape in comparison had the depth of the Teletubbies. Bleach simply put is the greatest Shonen ever to have been made.




To an extend I agree, there have been a lot of things going on where there could be character development, the problem is just Kubo have so many times taken the easy way out :/
But yes it is another way of showing the feelings then most other shounens.

Well as for Caska, Berserk have had that kind of stuff all through it, so I can't blame you for not feeling it to be anything special.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

:rofl
..................

I love those threads



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I agree Bleach is the epitome of storytelling, the depth of characters and story is unquestionable. Not only that but the technical things like the fights, the training, everything is just so coherent. I mean you can tell Kubo really researched the concept of death before beginning the manga, the concept of Soul Society/Hueco Mundo=inspired.
> 
> ...



yeah man,seriously kubo is a genius
did you see how zaraki killed Nnoitro
*using both of your hands make you stronger*,I was fuuuuuck daaaaaaamn ,no other mangaka was able to see that

oh wait, shit 
they moved Karakura Town to SS
now that's some serious and genius plot twist,makes you wonder is it possible that kubo planned that all out from the start


----------



## The Imp (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't believe this thread is still alive.


----------



## Crocodile (Feb 2, 2009)

One Piece
For the epic win Oda deliver's every week,for the unique and interesting character's and story and for the 'Laugh out loud' humour.

Bleach come's second.I read it up 'till the end of the SS arc ad loved it...I gave up on it for some reason though,I need to pick it up again.

Naruto 'part 2' just didn't do it for me.Kishimotos just messed up the whole plot.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 2, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> :rofl
> ..................
> 
> I love those threads
> ...



  :rofl 

Who could see that coming? 

Story? :rofl

Even the fights -which is what Bleach is all about- sucks and doesn't make sense. Just power up after power up.


----------



## The Imp (Feb 2, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> One Piece
> For the epic win Oda deliver's every week,for the unique and interesting character's and story and for the 'Laugh out loud' humour.
> 
> Bleach come's second.I read it up 'till the end of the SS arc ad loved it...I gave up on it for some reason though,I need to pick it up again.
> ...




Part 2 ruined Naruto as does Hueco Mundo for Bleach. SS arc and Part 1 is where it was all at.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2009)

> Well as for Caska, Berserk have had that kind of stuff all through it, so I can't blame you for not feeling it to be anything special.



I know, when she was being brutally raped by Griffiths I kept think so whats else is new? Atleast Hinamori's scene was unexpected, her pleading, her denial of the truth, it showed a new side to her character, it was so emotional, I remember weeping for her, you can really relate to her. 

Bleach is just great storytelling, especially the Hueco Mundo arc. You can really see Kubo adding his magic to it, from the empty backgrounds of the manga symbolising the emptiness of the Hollows to the Espadas themselves, a really unique bunch of characters. Honestly the Espadas have been the best antagonists in the history of shonen manga. Each one of them was used so well aswell, they gave us character growth for Rukia and Chad and those fights have become pivotal to the storyline. I'm just continually amazed by this manga.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I know, when she was being brutally raped by Griffiths I kept think so whats else is new? Atleast Hinamori's scene was unexpected, her pleading, her denial of the truth, it showed a new side to her character, it was so emotional, I remember weeping for her, you can really relate to her.
> 
> Bleach is just great storytelling, especially the Hueco Mundo arc. You can really see Kubo adding his magic to it, from the empty backgrounds of the manga symbolising the emptiness of the Hollows to the Espadas themselves, a really unique bunch of characters. Honestly the Espadas have been the best antagonists in the history of shonen manga. Each one of them was used so well aswell, they gave us character growth for Rukia and Chad and those fights have become pivotal to the storyline. I'm just continually amazed by this manga.



You... You have to be kidding me, and I'm talking about the Bleach is great storytelling part.

Bleach and great storytelling just don't mix.

Oh wait... I think I just got trolled.


----------



## JTExecutor (Feb 2, 2009)

Only one person chose Bleach?  Haha.  That's saying something...


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I know, when she was being brutally raped by Griffiths I kept think so whats else is new? Atleast Hinamori's scene was unexpected, her pleading, her denial of the truth, it showed a new side to her character, it was so emotional, I remember weeping for her, you can really relate to her.
> 
> Bleach is just great storytelling, especially the Hueco Mundo arc. You can really see Kubo adding his magic to it, from the empty backgrounds of the manga symbolising the emptiness of the Hollows to the Espadas themselves, a really unique bunch of characters. Honestly the Espadas have been the best antagonists in the history of shonen manga. Each one of them was used so well aswell, they gave us character growth for Rukia and Chad and those fights have become pivotal to the storyline. I'm just continually amazed by this manga.



Let's not forget how Kubo ingeniously created the parallel of Hollows/Arrancar with Shinigami. When Zomari was about to die by the hands of Byakuya and he pulled off his desperate plea of showing the Hollows feelings toward Shinigami and his praise of Aizen ...it was just so incredibly tragic. He got killed because he was different from the person killing him. Bravo Kubo.

I also remember a post saying Bleach is a symbolism of America (Shinigami) and it's treatment towards immigrants (Hollows) and Ichigo represents the hope of a union between the two. Kubo's genius knows no bounds.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 2, 2009)

damn bleach is deep,man


----------



## Akatora (Feb 3, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I know, when she was being brutally raped by Griffiths I kept think so whats else is new? Atleast Hinamori's scene was unexpected, her pleading, her denial of the truth, it showed a new side to her character, it was so emotional, I remember weeping for her, you can really relate to her.
> 
> Bleach is just great storytelling, especially the Hueco Mundo arc. You can really see Kubo adding his magic to it, from the empty backgrounds of the manga symbolising the emptiness of the Hollows to the Espadas themselves, a really unique bunch of characters. Honestly the Espadas have been the best antagonists in the history of shonen manga. Each one of them was used so well aswell, they gave us character growth for Rukia and Chad and those fights have become pivotal to the storyline. I'm just continually amazed by this manga.




Well I can agree with you to an extend, I do find the personalities of the Espada to be some of the best from Shounen villains.
The Storytelling is hard to talk about, yes there is stuff going on that takes place in a more natural way regarding pace and information then most other shounens...
The problem is the amount of time it has been told over, Noone is going to read about every second of another persons life. Not to forget Kubo is severely lacking in good guy death.

By now at least 2 characters close to the main character should have been permanently killed.

Bleach main problem is the thrill have gone, but the current battle against Ulquiorra might get some back, if it doesn't now... I'm afraid that it might never get it back


But yeah it's not hard to see he does work more behind the scenes, then many give him credit for when you take a look at the chapter names.


----------



## JTExecutor (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Hitsugaya vs Halibel to see how Kubo's gonna pull the ultimate PIS.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 3, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Bleach is just great storytelling, especially the Hueco Mundo arc. You can really see Kubo adding his magic to it, *from the empty backgrounds of the manga symbolising the emptiness of the Hollows to the Espadas themselves*, a really unique bunch of characters. Honestly the Espadas have been the best antagonists in the history of shonen manga. Each one of them was used so well aswell, they gave us character growth for Rukia and Chad and those fights have become pivotal to the storyline. I'm just continually amazed by this manga.




Wow, so now Kubo his laziness is artistic? 

Who would have thought about that...


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 3, 2009)

i like one piece the most because i enjoy the feeling of adventure surrounding the strawhat crew. the anime is really good too and funny


----------



## Fran (Feb 3, 2009)

JTExecutor said:


> Only one person chose Bleach?  Haha.  That's saying something...







> using both of your hands make you stronger,I was fuuuuuck daaaaaaamn ,no other mangaka was able to see that



Someone on the bleach forums had a great idea for a filler.



			
				Rokudaime said:
			
		

> We already know we need an episode with Kenpachi and Byakuya taking a Driving Test.
> 
> Tester: "Mr. Zaraki, I'm afraid you won't pass the test at this rate..."
> Kenpachi: "Huh? Why not?"
> ...



:ho


edit: and fucking LOL Ennoa, some people took your post seriously


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 3, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Well I can agree with you to an extend, I do find *the personalities of the Espada to be some of the best from Shounen villains.*
> The Storytelling is hard to talk about, yes there is stuff going on that takes place in a more natural way regarding pace and information then most other shounens...
> The problem is the amount of time it has been told over, Noone is going to read about every second of another persons life. Not to forget Kubo is severely lacking in good guy death.
> 
> ...




  

well you sure love bleach i'll give you that...


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 3, 2009)

The Bleach comments are fucking hilarious...Soon Bleach will surpass One Piece 

@Code...I thought you are a One Piece fan...


----------



## silly (Feb 3, 2009)

Garuto slightly better than bleach.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 3, 2009)

silly said:


> *Garuto* slightly better than bleach.



The word Gar is being misused a lot nowadays.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 4, 2009)

The word Gar is being overused, fun thing is it was just a misspelled gay. 
But of cause not many would refer a series name to be "Gayuto" that would be ridiculous  



Zaoldyeck said:


> well you sure love bleach i'll give you that...




Thx, but let me say it as it is: They're villains and they act like villains, not the usual villains that just had a bad childhood.
They may not have been able to deliver in combat, but the fight and hate between them makes for an interesting group imo.
Besides the attitudes is one of bleach stronger points.




> edit: and fucking LOL Ennoa, some people took your post seriously



even if it may have been said as a joke parts of it may be true.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh come on why is this still open

If you have seen/read all 3 uncut in there orginal forum this isn't hard.

One Piece>>>Naruto>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bleach


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 4, 2009)

Akatora said:


> even if it may have been said as a joke parts of it may be true.



Lol get real. Who the hell is serious amid writing sarcasm?

"Actually I was being truthful and sarcastic at the same time. This means I can multitask."


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 4, 2009)

rrrrrrrrrrrr
this never gets old.


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2009)

Naruto and One Piece are both good. I like them about the same. But Bleach is pretty sucky.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 4, 2009)

Lets make a list over what mangas that are definetly better than Naruto and Bleach


----------



## Fran (Feb 4, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Lol get real. Who the hell is serious amid writing sarcasm?
> 
> "Actually I was being truthful and sarcastic at the same time. This means I can multitask."



Poor chap is still hopeful for Bleach support :ho



> Besides the attitudes is one of bleach stronger points.



They're just replicates of their SS archetypes. 
Except Yammy :ho



> They're villains and they act like villains, not the usual villains that just had a bad childhood.



One of them was a pumpkin...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Poor chap is still hopeful for Bleach support :ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yammy and Kenpachi are the only reasons i care about bleach.

Nothing beats the sheer ridiculousness of "LOL NOW IM USING TWO HANDS"


----------



## Akatora (Feb 4, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Lol get real. Who the hell is serious amid writing sarcasm?
> 
> "Actually I was being truthful and sarcastic at the same time. This means I can multitask."




As always people don't get my point.

Let me give you an example a person say "when pigs fly" and later scientists makes the first flying pig(you get the point or do you now want to start arguing that they haven't made pigs fly yet??)


in other words sarcastic outbursts can come true

A person writing sarcastic criticism could eventually hit the spot of the weakness in the subject for the criticism




Mattaru said:


> 1) They're just replicates of their SS archetypes.
> Except Yammy :ho
> 
> 
> 2) One of them was a pumpkin...




1= to an extend, what's the next thing your going to be saying every computer gamer got the same personality?
there's more of a difference between Nnoitra and Zaraki then Recoome and Nappa


2= your point? when the hell did the appearance have anything to do with the personality?




-------------------------------

Final thing notice how this is a comparison of the 3 and asking for your opinion.

Naruto annoyed my eyes to much at a time so I've been on break from it ½ a year

OP, haven't read it for like 2 years, I quit it shortly after Robins flashback out of boredom and I can't say I've seen or heard much that could make me consider returning.
Conclusion OP might be good im just not among it's aimed readers It had it's moments though.


Nice character designs is enough for me to enjoy bleach better then the other 2 the way they've been anything else is a bonus





XMURADX said:


> The Bleach comments are fucking hilarious...Soon Bleach will surpass One Piece



Meh, Bleach was better before it was as well known, fame for shounens don't make em better. One could be tempted to say shounens get worse from excessive fame.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 4, 2009)

Akatora said:


> As always people don't get my point.
> 
> Let me give you an example a person say "when pigs fly" and later scientists makes the first flying pig(you get the point or do you now want to start arguing that they haven't made pigs fly yet??)
> 
> ...



Maybe if you actually made some sense every once in a while instead of spewing nonsense everywhere people would actually know what the fuck you're talking about.

And what the hell does all that latter crap about pigs flying have anything to do with Enoue being sardonic? His sarcasm is not going to all of a sudden be null and void because some other retard decides "oh hai lets make flying pig". Seriously, try to make some sense instead of pressing your obtuse logic on everyone else who's normal


And LOL at fame tarnishing Bleach's image. If you would closely examine  the way Bleach has been progressing you can easily perceive all the crap it's getting.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 4, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> 1)Maybe if you actually made some sense every once in a while instead of spewing nonsense everywhere people would actually know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> 2)And what the hell does all that latter crap about pigs flying have anything to do with Enoue being sardonic? His sarcasm is not going to all of a sudden be null and void because some other retard decides "oh hai lets make flying pig". Seriously, try to make some sense instead of pressing your obtuse logic on everyone else who's normal
> 
> ...




1)
 Some of what i write is nonsense yes or better put random thoughts. If my thoughts are nonsense or not require an answer to it, you didn't seem to get the question, in other words you shouldn't be fit to judge if it's nonsense or not 


2)
I hope your joking, let me say it in another exaggerated way then:
Because a person is called stupid doesn't mean they can't come up with something genius. 

Here's what i was writing about the comment in a way you may better understand, not everything written in sarcasm need to be seen as such.

If you want it down to the most basics replace all of the above with: "whatever" or "that's your opinion, nothing more nothing less" 


3)
 Honestly where do you want me to begin on that?
This is not something that simply account to bleach or manga for the matter


----------



## Xell (Feb 4, 2009)

silly said:


> *Garuto*



This is what some people ACTUALLY believe.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 4, 2009)

Xell said:


> This is what some people ACTUALLY believe.



well wasn't gar= a guy so manly that the poster would be willing to go gay to be with em?

If so it should be opinion based upon there taste (however strange that taste may seem)


----------



## Xell (Feb 4, 2009)

Akatora said:


> well wasn't gar= a guy so manly that the poster would be willing to go gay to be with em?
> 
> If so it should be opinion based upon there taste (however strange that taste may seem)



Well, I'm sure most people just think it means manly. 

If he was using it in the correct sense, then I guess he could be let off.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 4, 2009)

Akatora said:


> 1)
> Some of what i write is nonsense yes or better put random thoughts. If my thoughts are nonsense or not require an answer to it, you didn't seem to get the question, in other words you shouldn't be fit to judge if it's nonsense or not
> 
> 
> ...



Are you saying that your posts consist of whatever you're thinking at the moment? Then that's precisely the reason why your posts are so full of shit.

"Hi I post whatever I feel like at the moment, regardless of the subject, discussion or whatever people think. Then I provoke them with my endless fallacies and call them stupid for being unable to decipher my random bullshit."

As for 2 & 3: Seriously what the fuck, I can't even understand you anymore. What point are you trying to get across? Oh wait, you've just admitted that you just post random garbage, so I guess that answers it.


----------



## Fran (Feb 4, 2009)

Bleach manga is terrible at the moment, and the football filler they just had for the anime isn't helping that side.

The Poll sums this topic up ... more or less.



> 2= your point? when the hell did the appearance have anything to do with the personality?



I'll repeat again: One of your "awesome" bleach villains was a pumpkin.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 4, 2009)

Kubo is too busy trying to make his characters look cool during action scenes to give them any personality

*Ichigo flash steps behind Nnoitogrimjawkuya* 

Ichigo: You're slow (White background with specs of dust)

Nnoitogrimjawkuya: *Eyes thrust open, looking shocked, then suddenly flash steps behind Ichigo* 

Ichigo's turn to look flabbergasted "What!!?"

Nnoitogrimjawkuya: "No u." (More white background to lay emphasis his superiority) *Nnoitogrimjawkuya thrusts his sword at Ichigo*

Ichigo parries it and then puts on a stupid looking grin. "I... can see your sword...!!" (speedlines for effect.)

Nnoitogrimjawkuya: "You've gotten stronger.. Kurosaki... Ichigo!!!" *Stabs him successfully this time, Ichigo's blood spurts everywhere* "But it's still not enough... Kurosaki Ichigo..!!"

Ichigo: "!!!" *Looks shocked again, with blood dripping on his face*

Repeat process with character roles inversed.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 5, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> 1)
> Are you saying that your posts consist of whatever you're thinking at the moment? Then that's precisely the reason why your posts are so full of shit.
> 
> 2)
> ...



1) perhaps, at least it's an option, to each there own 

2) I didn't call you stupid you did, all I said was you didn't get my line of thinking, that doesn't make you stupid.

3) Obviously I'm not the best person at making others comprehend my thoughts and your not the best at picking out the info from it.
I'm saying that more money doesn't rarely have an impact on the way an author write there stories.
The comment about what the other person wrote could be seen as simply, "you got your opinion about the story, but your opinion is just that another opinion"
To some extend I and others will agree and disagree on the points.
Even if something is written out of sarcasm there might be points where others agree to parts of it again opinion based.



The samples are pretty much there to say everything isn't necessary what you judge it to be. So keep opinions as opinions and don't make the errors of so many others by judging something as a fact, without anything but an opinion to back it up. Especially if the subject is still developing




> I'll repeat again: One of your "awesome" bleach villains was a pumpkin.



Indeed, then let me say this, I don't necessary like his personality nor his release, but I acknowledge his personality the way he started to rant about the Shinigamis gave more of an insight to his character then people give credit for.
As a person wrote about early bleach:
Kubo makes your standard types but add something extra in there attitudes.


----------



## faults (Feb 5, 2009)

You know...you got my hopes up, I really thought this was talking about a little side story manga lol...


----------



## Xell (Feb 5, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Kubo is too busy trying to make his characters look cool during action scenes to give them any personality
> 
> **Ichigo flash steps behind Nnoitogrimjawkuya*
> 
> ...



God, it's so true.



I'm almost willing to assume that Kubo Tite is trolling.


----------



## Wuzza (Feb 5, 2009)

The latest batch of Bleach chapters clearly (once again) vindicate all the claims about it having atracious and dreadful storytelling. I'm hating Naruto just as much due to some ludicrous mistakes and plotholes that Kishimoto fabricated, but even then, reading something with an actual story (although a bad one) is still a bit more enjoyable than seeing a plethora of corny poses from characters that all are fighting in an endless 'flashy' looping gauntlet. 

I wished Bleach could maintain the quality it had when I read the flashback (that fruitecake Aizen ruined the end for me though).

Now One Piece, that's something I like and dig.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't read _One Piece_, but I think that _Naruto_ is certainly better than _Bleach_, although that's not saying much.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 18, 2009)

One Piece is owing the race


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 18, 2009)

Voted for good old Narutoe.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

This thread died a long time ago. 

So I'm gonna vote for Bleach just to spite the others.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> @ 4 votes for Bleach
> 
> Come on, where be the recent influx of Yammy fans



They all voted too soon. If they've known earlier, those 43 votes of OP and 23 of Naruto's are Bleach. 

Shit, I shouldn't keep posting in this thread else it'll never die.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 18, 2009)

Ewww, Yammy.


----------



## Arcadia (Apr 18, 2009)

One Piece is superior to both.

Also anyone that wants to still argue that Bleach is somehow better than Naruto is a joke.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 18, 2009)

hahaha...MUAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!! great jokes there,go see ur 5 old year characters,this anime/manga is so fail,and as ur hero says ''Believe it'' , Bleach>OP>Naruto


----------



## Fran (Apr 18, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> hahaha...MUAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!! great jokes there,go see ur 5 old year characters,this anime/manga is so fail,and as ur hero says ''Believe it'' , Bleach>OP>Naruto



Ah. We have our 6th Bleach voter!

Your hero says "I will save my friends" and your heroine says "Kurosaki-kun ". Also, Yammy has just won your manga.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2009)

Silly people, in Bleach 0=1 so by default it wins and also it has hot wimminz with boobies which I like.


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Silly people, in Bleach 0=1 so by default it wins and also it has hot wimminz with boobies which I like.



I see what you did thar 

Reading Bleach for the lulz now actually beats reading Naruto earnestly.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 19, 2009)

honestly in my view Bleach > One Piece >>>>>> Naruto

just in terms of which chapters i look forward to most eagerly per week and which i cant wait to read

naruto is getting boring to me now

one piece is just a masterpiece and a contemporary manga classic in its own time

bleach i feel like people bash it, but it fits my personality, i think kubo and me are similar in some ways


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2009)

> bleach i feel like people bash it, but it fits my personality, i think kubo and me are similar in some ways



I think Kubo writes Bleach to be bashed 
I agree that at this point, Naruto is getting monotonous and dull. I'm looking forward to next week's Bleach just to see what Kubo will do 

Me and Togashi are similar in several ways. We both fap to Sailor Moon Doujinshis, we both play Dragon Quest to procrastinate, and we're both the laziest fuckers to have existed on Earth. Except, I'm not a multi-millionaire.


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (Apr 21, 2009)

Bleach........???


----------



## Lance Vance (Apr 21, 2009)

One Piece.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 21, 2009)

Why necro the dead horse?


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 21, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> hahaha...MUAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!! great jokes there,go see ur 5 old year characters,this anime/manga is so fail,and as ur hero says ''Believe it'' , Bleach>OP>Naruto



dude did u read it the new chapter of Bleach? if it was written in Naruto it would be like Konohamaru walking into an Akatsuki base and taking all the members out with a shadow clone jutsu, that the shit that happens in Bleach.


----------



## Perseverance (Apr 21, 2009)

One piece wins this easily, and i know for a fact i'm not biased. I don't watch alot of animes or manga's, the only one's i've seen are - dragonball z, naruto, bleach and now one piece.

Out of naruto/bleach and one piece, OP definitly is better with the storyline and the fight scenes. Anyone that watches naruto/bleach i'm sure would love OP like i do, and tbh it's being afraid that you'd think it's better then the two which might worry you, cos that's exactly what will happen.

Before OP, i said there's no way any anime is gonna top these two or manga, and OP did by miles.


----------



## chauronity (Apr 21, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist 

...

...

...

Eyeshield 21 
One Piece
Naruto
Bleach


----------



## RivFader (Apr 21, 2009)

chauronity said:


> One Piece winning by a landslide.



With Bleach and Naruto as competition no wonder.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice! and i do agree.smile.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 21, 2009)

chauronity said:


> Full Metal Alchemist
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



ES21 is higher than OP? O_o


----------



## Stroev (Apr 21, 2009)

We can just say Astro Boy is better than all of them, I'm posting for lulz now, it's useless to do anything with these threads.


----------



## Harmonie (Apr 22, 2009)

One of my friends thinks that Bleach is the best of all 3. 

Of course he hasn't even given One Piece a chance. (He hasn't seen anything but the 4Kids dub, nor has he read a single chapter of the manga.) 

He's missing out on so much.... But he won't listen to a word I say. 

I still do not think Bleach is that bad, but I haven't read the manga at all, and the whole Bount arc in the anime made me lose interest in it... I've heard that the Soul Society arc is the best part of it and that it's crap after that.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Apr 22, 2009)

Bleach is an artful masterpiece.

Everytime Kubo fills the page with black ink, I just have to stare in awe at his artistic genius. Most artists would be afraid to be so daring with their ink usage. But not Tite Kubo.

He also really does a lot with the visual medium. While Oda and Kishimoto are busy actually having characters use words and dialogue, Kubo is putting out chapters of Bleach with 10 or so words. I mean, how can you really compare art that has to rely on dialogue to the subtle mastery of Bleach?

Furthermore, he uses so many metaphors. I mean, just look at the recent chapter titles. There's no doubt that there isn't a single other manga artist out there with such a grasp on what the 7 Deadly Sins stand for, and using their names so effectively. He's also very fresh with the chapter titles. Almost every week the new title is just completely incredible.

Kubo also balances his use of the entire cast effectively. Compared to other series where there are tons of cool characters who sit on the sidelines, every character in Bleach is fully fleshed out in a meaningful way.

And the plot twists. They're always extremely well thought out, and though they might be surprising, they make perfect sense when you think about.

Tite Kubo gets into characters heads the way only Fyodor Dostoevsky could, portrays drama on the same level as Shakespeare, and has world creation skills that surpass those of Tolkien. Truly, we will still be studying Bleach even a thousand years from now.


*Spoiler*: __ 




lulz

But seriously, One Piece


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 22, 2009)

oh my god that shit isn't even funny anymore

just let this die already ffs


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 10, 2009)

One Piece is overrated....


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice necro.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 10, 2009)

it's back,hell yeah 

on topic,one piece


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah baby 

ONE PIECE FTW!!!


----------



## Sajin (Aug 10, 2009)

I like Bleach the most. OP I've tried reading but didn't like it, so I stopped at chapter 20 or so.


----------



## Broleta (Aug 10, 2009)

Sajin Komamura said:


> I like Bleach the most. OP I've tried reading but didn't like it, so I stopped at chapter 20 or so.



A lot of people will tell you that One Piece does not appear to be anything special until the Arlong Park arc. One Piece arcs are pretty much uphill all the way. It just keeps getting better.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Sajin Komamura said:


> I like Bleach the most. OP I've tried reading but didn't like it, so I stopped at chapter 20 or so.



You should definately pick it back up. Right now its getting pretty epic


----------



## G@R-chan (Aug 10, 2009)

G@R-chan said:


> There's no contest in this VS thread. (Everytime it's done, One Piece rapes)
> 
> One Piece, HunterxHunter, Full Metal  Alchemist would be a best pick of animus for a shounen contest.



Since January 22nd my opinion hasn't changed.

ONE PIECE IS EVEN MORE EPIC.


----------



## Xion (Aug 10, 2009)

One Piece by far.

Now I have read what I think are better mangas, but out of all the stereotypical shounen adventure stories, OP is king! Kaizoku-ou!

It beats the shit out of Bleach and is just flat-out better than Naruto. Now again, there are better manga. But out of the Shounen Trilogy it is King!!!!!!


----------



## krizma (Aug 10, 2009)

One Piece >>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto >>>> Bleach >>> Beyblade


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 10, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> ES21 is higher than OP? O_o



yes.

One Piece =><= Naruto => Bleach =< One Piece.

Being the king of generic land doesn't make you awesome.


----------



## MakeEmum (Aug 10, 2009)

revived after 3 1/2 months awesome, it's cool that this thread was closed for something stupid and was allowed to cool down. 

But yeah One Piece by far compare to the other two and it couldn't be anymore present that right now..


*Spoiler*: __ 



The war going on against whitebread right now makes Bleach's Winter War look like a small scruffle, even a battle involving all of bleach known characters couldn't scale up


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 10, 2009)

nice job you fucking queers


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 10, 2009)

MakeEmum said:


> revived after 3 1/2 months awesome, it's cool that this thread was closed for something stupid and was allowed to cool down.
> 
> But yeah One Piece by far compare to the other two and it couldn't be anymore present that right now..
> 
> ...



The winter war is a fucking joke. I don't think Kubo is taking bleach seriously anymore, but he probably is. Whitebeard vs Marines war is being done surprisingly as logical as Oda can make this confrontation between two ridiculous super powers. It really doesn't impress me, but compared to the "winter war" it is like watching kids with town light sabers and comparing it to world war 3....


----------



## Stroev (Aug 10, 2009)

Winter War never felt like a war. Not that it was a bad thing, but I expected a scuffle like Soul Society arc.

Naruto was cool again a month or two back, but now it's half assed again.

One Piece is *!*


----------



## panikoskun (Aug 11, 2009)

Well Naruto seems to have the depth in his scenario and has good way at developing the characters. Bleach has awesome battles and some very cool characters and One Piece also has an awesome scenario and its very amuzing as well.


----------



## MdB (Aug 11, 2009)

Bleach is the best. It has lots of fighting.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 11, 2009)

MdB said:


> Bleach is the best. It has lots of fighting.



Don't forget how dark it is. Brilliant.


----------



## MdB (Aug 11, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Don't forget how dark it is. Brilliant.



GRIMDARK atmosphere riddled with Ulquiorra's despair, simply brilliant.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 11, 2009)

Also the genius character interactions.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't forget the amazing enviroment.


----------



## MdB (Aug 11, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Also the genius character interactions.



Good enough to put Shakespeare in a sulking mood.


----------



## MdB (Aug 11, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Don't forget the amazing enviroment.



Backgrounds aren't important in a visual storytelling medium.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2009)

And the way the Dialouge says so much but doesn't slow down the paceing.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2009)

Pokemon wins, you freaking bastards!


----------



## WheresFooF (Aug 11, 2009)

MakeEmum said:


> revived after 3 1/2 months awesome, it's cool that this thread was closed for something stupid and was allowed to cool down.
> 
> But yeah One Piece by far compare to the other two and it couldn't be anymore present that right now..
> 
> ...




White Bread?


----------



## The Imp (Aug 11, 2009)

Good thread


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Pokemon wins, you freaking bastards!



This is true it is a great manga, but current story if meh.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 11, 2009)

Idk who choose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 11, 2009)

lol OP takes this easy.


----------



## MakeEmum (Aug 11, 2009)

WheresFooF said:


> White Bread?




I always almost make that mistake whenever I type whitebeard, now it finally happened


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 11, 2009)

One piece is  the best of the 3 of them


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 11, 2009)

This has been done so many times already. Obvously its going to be Naruto. Because we are in Naruto Forums. Same rules apply for Bleach and OP forums!


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 11, 2009)

WheresFooF said:


> White Bread?



means the same thing.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 11, 2009)

one who resurrected this thread, you sir are a douchebag.


----------



## Neelon (Aug 11, 2009)

Among the currently running shônens that I know : 

Hunter x hunter = FMA ( 1st anime) > One piece >=FMA Brotherhood (I'm too lazy to read the paper version)>= Jojo's bizarre adventure (I have only seen part 3 and i'm currently reading part 1) = Hajime no ippo>Kenichi> Part 1 Naruto>= Shaman king= Claymore >>>>>>> Prince of tennis(SSJ Ryoma, FTL tennismens, Yukimura Seichi a.k.a the Shaka of POT ftw)>Bleach (More Boobs and flashy stuff kubo please)>EOS Eyeshield 21>Tome 20-3X Shamanking (except tome 24)= Part 2 lolruto

I must have forgot some...But if there are any recommendations on good currently running shônens , I will be pleased if you tell me which ones they are.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2009)

Can't get into OP....Naruto is retarded at the moment.
Bleach is like the discarded child of DBZ right nao.

I'm going with Bleach just because the current events spiced up some interest >.<

Neelon I didn't see Soul Eater or Negima up there....


----------



## The777Man (Aug 11, 2009)

1. Part I Naruto and One Piece- epic
2. Part II Naruto- epic at times, annoying at others
3. Bleach- fails so badly it makes me sick.


----------



## Fran (Aug 11, 2009)

THREAD REVIVAL?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 12, 2009)

Haha this again
1. One Piece
2. Naruto
3. Bleach


----------



## Gallant (Aug 12, 2009)

One Piece is superior. Bleach is inferior. Naruto is in between these two.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm going to be different and say Bleach.


----------



## _<3 (Aug 12, 2009)

YARRRRRR!!!!!!



(!)


----------



## RivFader (Aug 12, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Fairy Tail ftw!



That or Air Gear. But I can't decide: They're both so deep, meaningful and awesome


----------



## The Imp (Aug 12, 2009)

RivFader said:


> That or Air Gear. But I can't decide: They're both so deep, meaningful and awesome





you started reading air gear?


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Aug 12, 2009)

Naruto: used to be EPIC, now its just 
Bleach: was mildly entertaining, now its just 
One Piece: somehow, someway, it keeps getting more and more EPIC with every chapter/episode


----------



## Glued (Aug 12, 2009)

I lost faith in Naruto a few weeks ago. I hoped that Naruto would finally start being a leader and a hero, accomplishing epic deed so that his legacy would be solidified, but instead he lost to Pain on more than one level. Then he needed "Daddy" to come to his rescue.
One Piece remains true to its meaning though. When push comes to shove, One Piece characters persevere, they don't get down on their knees and whine how the Universe screwed them over.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 12, 2009)

Mystic Aizen said:


> Naruto: used to be EPIC, now its just
> Bleach: was mildly entertaining, now its just
> One Piece: somehow, someway, it keeps getting more and more EPIC with every chapter/episode



Your right, but One Piece as remained medicore for a long time. Either you care (Arlong, luffy vs enel, luffy vs croc) or you don't(luffy vs shadow giant guy, luffy vs world government, luffy vs hanibel, luffy vs imperial down, white beard army vs marines). I'm 20+ and I still don't see whats exactly epic in one piece. maybe I'm just odd, unlike my peers i find Wow a grindy piece of shit, and generally hate 99% of pop culture beginning with america idol. Maybe if one piece was actually about pirates and not the 4kids version of pirates (irony being the 4kids anime of one piece was a flop in the states lol)  maybe i would find this far more enjoyable.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 12, 2009)

why the fuck is topic always created?


----------



## Munken (Aug 12, 2009)

The real question is, why do people keep bumping them?


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 12, 2009)

bump               .


----------



## Butcher (Aug 12, 2009)

Only read Bleach so,I say Bleach.


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 12, 2009)

very perceptive


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 12, 2009)

I have to go for One Piece because they have something that Bleach and Naruto don't have...Brook!


----------



## RivFader (Aug 13, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> you started reading air gear?



No, I just wanted to bash it :ho



Szayel said:


> Only read Bleach so,I say Bleach.



I pity you.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 13, 2009)

Szayel said:


> Only read Bleach so,I say Bleach.



Theres a vast world of great manga out there and you want to read shit???
You are a SAD SAD SAD Person


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 13, 2009)

Szayel said:


> Only read Bleach so,I say Bleach.



That so sad If you read One piece or other mangas, Berserk for example, Bleach will bleed your eyes and mind every chapter.

To be on topic One piece is the best of the group by a large margin then Naruto.


----------



## superman_1 (Aug 13, 2009)

naruto...since i have followed it for a long time... bleach i picked up later.... dont follow one piece so dont care about it........ but yeah.... naruto....


----------



## Berry (Aug 13, 2009)

The vendetta continues huh?


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 14, 2009)

One Piece.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 15, 2009)

I like Naruto the best out of the three, just cause the story keeps me intrested 

I just Like Bleach for the char design and boobies, the rest can go to hell 

I dont read One Piece, dont know why, it doesnt appeal to me


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 15, 2009)

i hate bleach and one piece is much better then naruto


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 15, 2009)

One Piece>>>Naruto>>>Bleach


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2009)

all have there flaws but one peace has been proving to be better then naruto for some time. but for now it's:
1- one peace.
2- naruto.
3- bleach.

but i have to admit. bleach has been keeping the same quality it always had, even if it isn't that good. one peace is getting better. naruto on the other hand, is getting worse with each chapter. last chapter, yamato's taretory thing didn't make any sens, and kishi forgot kakashi's scare while sasuke just now he went berzerk, and has a demon in him that could be the other half of kyuubi's chakra which will ruin manga even more.


----------



## Hiruzen (Aug 24, 2009)

I hate them all


----------



## Muah (Aug 24, 2009)

Bleach is just popular becuase its shinigami. I mean why else would it be compared to naruto or better yetOooooooone piece.

I got to stop saying I mean


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 24, 2009)

*Just finished Slam Dunk*

Slam Dunk>>>all 3 combined






Berry said:


> The vendetta continues huh?



Nice sig/Avy


----------



## Berry (Aug 24, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> *Just finished Slam Dunk*
> 
> Slam Dunk>>>all 3 combined
> 
> ...



Cheers man.

Join the SD FC.


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 24, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> *Just finished Slam Dunk*
> 
> Slam Dunk>>>all 3 combined



This is true.

Have you read Vagabond or REAL?


----------



## SogeQueen (Aug 24, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> *Just finished Slam Dunk*
> 
> Slam Dunk>>>all 3 combined
> 
> ...



I might read it. It's about basketball right? Would someone who hates the sport enjoy it?


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 24, 2009)

SogeQueen said:


> I might read it. It's about basketball right? Would someone who hates the sport enjoy it?



I don't like basketball and I didn't enjoy it.

Lots of people are going to tell you otherwise though


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 24, 2009)

naruto is a literary masterpiece


----------



## p-lou (Aug 24, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> I don't like basketball and I didn't enjoy it.
> 
> Lots of people are going to tell you otherwise though



omg how could you not like sd?

it's epic

fuckin homo

/han solo


----------



## Hiruzen (Aug 24, 2009)

Obviously Fairy Tail owns them all


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 24, 2009)

Berry said:


> Cheers man.
> 
> Join the SD FC.



An FC? Will do.



Han Solo said:


> This is true.
> 
> Have you read Vagabond or REAL?



Just caught up to REAL and I'm about read the 1st chapter of Vagabond. 

REAL is just amazing. The development of the 3 main characters is incredible. LOL @ Nomiya stripping naked in school and shitting on the school entrance as he leaves. Seeing him deal with the guilt of paralyzing someone and his life seemingly going nowhere but still striving to become a better person is pretty inspiring. I didn't like Takahashi much at the beginning but with what he's gone through in the past and now I definitely understand why he's like the way he is. Togawa's pretty cool too. I couldn't imagine how I would deal with losing my leg after becoming a great sprinter.

But why have the releases of the manga been stalled? Is it because Takehiko is focusing on Vagabond?



SogeQueen said:


> I might read it. It's about basketball right? Would someone who hates the sport enjoy it?



Well, a lot of the chapters deal with basketball games and the main characters improving performance in them. So if you really hate basketball you might not be too fond of it. I would check it out anyway though. All the characters are pretty enjoyable. Sakuragi (main character) and Rukawa are MUCHMUCHMUCH better versions of Naruto and Sasuke. Pretty realistic manga but it's on the optimistic side (compared to REAL anyway).


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2009)

Slam Dunk is good but no where as good as the fanwanks want you to believe.


----------



## Tools (Aug 24, 2009)

One Piece all the way.


----------



## Muah (Aug 24, 2009)

One Piece is best naruto is second and i hat to say it bu bleach comes in third.


----------



## syrup (Aug 24, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> The Best 3 out there. Which one in your opinion is better!!!!



To start with they aren't nearly the best 3 out there...though one piece may be the 3rd best shounen...but anyways

One Piece >>> Naruto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Bleach


----------



## Vish (Aug 24, 2009)

on*E* *P**I*e*C*e.


----------



## Muah (Aug 24, 2009)

syrup said:


> To start with they aren't nearly the best 3 out there...though one piece may be the 3rd best shounen...but anyways
> 
> *One Piece >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto  >>>Bleach*



You had that backwards 

If one piece isnt the best then you cant judge the top manga's as top 10. Being the best seller doesnt make it the best but in One piece's case it has the right stuff to back it up and is no way a fad.


----------



## Muah (Aug 24, 2009)

Zoro Asakura said:


> on*E* *P**I*e*C*e.



Go start a thread like that in blender

Now!!


----------



## Vish (Aug 24, 2009)

KnivesTaichou said:


> Go start a thread like that in blender
> 
> Now!!



Blender?


----------



## syrup (Aug 25, 2009)

KnivesTaichou said:


> You had that backwards
> 
> If one piece isnt the best then you cant judge the top manga's as top 10. Being the best seller doesnt make it the best but in One piece's case it has the right stuff to back it up and is no way a fad.



Huh I said one piece is the best O.o...that ment one piece is better than naruto and both are WAY better than bleach


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2009)

Best 3? 

One piece in average, bleach in art.


----------



## Muah (Aug 25, 2009)

Bleach is futility wrapped in cleavage silly troll monster.


----------



## Muah (Aug 25, 2009)

I will read this slam dunk I can already tell you its not as good as one piece


----------



## Nimloth (Aug 25, 2009)

One piece is decent, Bleach and Naruto aren't worth the paper there written on.


----------



## Hiruzen (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't read One Piece. But I'll still rank it above Bleach 

1. Naruto
2. One Piece
3. Bleach


----------



## Munken (Aug 25, 2009)

Fairy Tail because it's so damn original, oh wait.


----------



## MarkosSadren (Oct 8, 2009)

Hiruzen said:


> I don't read One Piece. But I'll still rank it above Bleach
> 
> 1. Naruto
> 2. One Piece
> 3. Bleach



Agreed, bleach trys for the OPed big sword = big man feel, FAIL. naruto needs alot of work too the storyline is getting so paperthin that everyone is begging to see the holes, one piece is aimed more at the down and dirty of the seven see, with special powers to drew in the underage veiwer


----------



## Inugami (Oct 8, 2009)

Necro the hero.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone who isn't a bias fanboy knows Naruto is the best out of the big three so far.


----------



## abcd (Oct 9, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Anyone who isn't a bias fanboy knows Naruto is the best out of the big three so far.



the hypocracy of this post


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2009)

Hunter X Hunter is better than all 3 combined.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 9, 2009)

damn this thread has been revived again   bunch's of necros


----------



## cbus05 (Oct 9, 2009)

Munken said:


> Fairy Tail because it's so damn original, oh wait.



I just looked at that pic, and the only character that looks remote similar are Kuma and the guy next to him. Not sure where this came from, but, it's assinine.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 9, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Anyone who isn't a bias fanboy knows Naruto is the best out of the big three so far.



Naruto has turnt to utter shit with the latest development's, It was cool when it was about Ninja's with the odd supernatural abilities but now I think Kishi think's his doing Dragonball.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 9, 2009)

Sasuke rescues/eye wanking and the battle of a thousand alcanar were the death of both series.

Kubo sure is milking that arc for all it's worth.


----------



## Neelon (Oct 9, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Hunter X Hunter is better than all 3 combined.



There are many shonens better than all hst combined , HxH is not the only one.

Anyway my ranking is:
1.One piece
2.Part 1 Naruto
.
.
3.SS arc and early Bleach
4. Part 2 Naruto
.
.
.
5. shitty Current Bleach


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 9, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Hunter X Hunter is better than all 3 combined.



Wrong. So very wrong.


----------



## abcd (Oct 9, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Hunter X Hunter is better than all 3 combined.



 ... yeah I started reading hxh cos of all the hype u guys gave ... but its not exactly where u guys put it ..... It was pretty good I liked characterizations of both kilua and gon and how different it is from other shonen ... but the quality kept dropping after york shin arc ( author was clearly no interested in work/ working under pressure(healthwise or game) ...and it went hiatus right when I wanted to somehow get into some new arc  .....

Say all u want I wud say its a little below one piece better than other two though ....

I would say FMA is better than One piece but they both cant be compared ... Oe piece is a happy story while FMA reminds me of the dark ages :/ .... so they are roud the same level .... the funny thing is I look forward to One piece and Bakuman every week  and even detective conan during the BO arcs ....so there 

1) One piece 
1) FMA 
2) HxH
..
..
3) detective conan
4) Naruto part 1
..
..
..
..
5) bleach
..
...
..
..
..
..
6) present naruto


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 9, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> ... yeah I started reading hxh cos of all the hype u guys gave ... but its not exactly where u guys put it ..... It was pretty good I liked characterizations of both kilua and gon and how different it is from other shonen ... but the quality kept dropping after york shin arc ( author was clearly no interested in work/ working under pressure(healthwise or game) ...and it went hiatus right when I wanted to somehow get into some new arc  .....
> 
> Say all u want I wud say its a little below one piece better than other two though ....
> 
> ...



It's all opinion's at the end of the day but I feel the york shin/Genei ryodan arc shits on anything One Piece has done its so fantastic and brilliant that none of the popular three at their best even compare to it. Togashi hiatuses are his greatest weaknesses, If the man had a bit of Oda motivation shot into him then I can only imagine the levels HXH would hit. FMA is certainly better than One Piece but I tend to give it less credit for that due to it been a monthly but none the less its still the best of the shonen's.


----------



## abcd (Oct 9, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> It's all opinion's at the end of the day but I feel the york shin/Genei ryodan arc shits on anything One Piece has done its so fantastic and brilliant that none of the popular three at their best even compare to it. Togashi hiatuses are his greatest weaknesses, If the man had a bit of Oda motivation shot into him then I can only imagine the levels HXH would hit. FMA is certainly better than One Piece but I tend to give it less credit for that due to it been a monthly but none the less its still the best of the shonen's.



 genei ryodan arc was really good ... I also like the concept of NEN which gives the user freedom to choose etc ... but chimera arc was not "complete"... soe chapters had very bad at, some had no dialogue , human charachteristics passing through genes is one thing but to remember past lives made it less believable :/ .... I guess the author has the potential but in chimera arc he dint really care anymore  .....


----------



## Neelon (Oct 9, 2009)

It seems that you're only speaking about art departement.
And no FMA is just leagues above one piece.
But I see through one piece a direct successor to Dragonball, a verse with a well balanced Emotion, Fighting and storytelling which has almost never bored me. (Even though I thought Thriller Bark arc and luffy inside impel down arc terrible.)


----------



## abcd (Oct 9, 2009)

Neelon said:


> It seems that you're only speaking about art departement.
> And no FMA is just leagues above one piece.



FMA is a more serious story , It does have more impact as a story ... but One piece has its own advantages as a fantasy ..... I wont agree with the "leagues above" or any such difference... cos they good in different departments and its only a matter of taste.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 9, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Hunter X Hunter is better than all 3 combined.



Not by a long shot


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 9, 2009)

If Togashi would stop being a cunt, I'm sure I'd like Hunter x Hunter more than One Piece. I found the high points of Hunter x Hunter better than the high points of One Piece, and it has a better power system as well as fights.

Nen is second only to Stands.

But hey, Togashi is a hack. What are you going to do?


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 9, 2009)

Lol, Fullmetal Alchemist is galaxies above one piece. Take the current "war" in one piece. Compare those last 10 chapters to 1 flash ishabel flash back in FMA. I'm sorry but in comparison one piece war arc looks like a bunch of kids with super soakers fighting on a beach. HXH is so far ahead of the big three it ain't funny.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 9, 2009)

I would rate FMA above OP aswell

Galaxies however, now thats just ridicilous

We are not talking Monster or 20 CB-level quality here (Even then galaxies is a word which is completely out of proportions)


----------



## MdB (Oct 9, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Lol, Fullmetal Alchemist is galaxies above one piece. Take the current "war" in one piece. Compare those last 10 chapters to 1 flash ishabel flash back in FMA. I'm sorry but in comparison one piece war arc looks like a bunch of kids with super soakers fighting on a beach. HXH is so far ahead of the big three it ain't funny.



This current war is far more grander than the Ishbal war from FMA. At least compare it to the two different army factions that are fighting over dominance right now because what you said made little sense.


----------



## abcd (Oct 9, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> If Togashi would stop being a cunt, I'm sure I'd like Hunter x Hunter more than One Piece. I found the high points of Hunter x Hunter better than the high points of One Piece, and it has a better power system as well as fights.
> 
> Nen is second only to Stands.
> 
> But hey, Togashi is a hack. What are you going to do?



yes ... High points in HxH were better in my opinion too .... but we cant have "If's" here.... For watever reason it is that its on hiatus there was a clear business angle too :/ ... atleast they could have finished an arc .... Its just pisses me off >_<



Wuzzman said:


> Lol, Fullmetal Alchemist is galaxies above one piece. Take the current "war" in one piece. Compare those last 10 chapters to 1 flash ishabel flash back in FMA. I'm sorry but in comparison one piece war arc looks like a bunch of kids with super soakers fighting on a beach. HXH is so far ahead of the big three it ain't funny.



Its ppl like u that  create unwanted hype .... both hxh and fma are pretty good but OP would be in the same level , U have to consider the size of the series and consistency too .... and yeah when u make such statements atleast give some points for your reasoning .

ps: lol ishbal was was a one sided massacre


----------



## The Imp (Oct 9, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> yes ... High points in HxH were better in my opinion too .... but we cant have "If's" here....* For watever reason it is that its on hiatus there was a clear business angle too* :/ ... atleast they could have finished an arc .... Its just pisses me off >_<



lol no 

Togashi is just a lazy fucker who is tired of writing HxH. Also I get the impression that you think this is his first hiatus... it isn't. The ant arc has been going on for years now.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 9, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Naruto has turnt to utter shit with the latest development's, It was cool when it was about Ninja's with the odd supernatural abilities but now I think Kishi think's his doing Dragonball.



The manga is still about Ninja's, quit making stuff up.



kirthiabcd said:


> the hypocracy of this post



Tell that to those voting One Piece [Especially you]  that manga has been pure crap for a long while, still is.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 9, 2009)

Superstars said:


> The manga is still about Ninja's, quit making stuff up.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to those voting One Piece [Especially you]  that manga has been pure crap for a long while, still is.



Superstars, Superstars, you don't seems to learn, do you?
Anayway, I don't want to discuss with you (you lack the intelligance equally with me), so I'll just post this:



Yeah, I'm a douche today.


----------



## MdB (Oct 9, 2009)

Superstars said:


> The manga is still about Ninja's, quit making stuff up.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to those voting One Piece [Especially you]  that manga has been pure crap for a long while, still is.



Phenom, HOW ABOUT THAT WHITEBEARDOH FELLOW?


----------



## Superstars (Oct 9, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Superstars, Superstars, you don't seems to learn, do you?
> Anayway, I don't want to discuss with you (you lack the intelligance equally with me), so I'll just post this:
> 
> 
> ...





Yeah, very intelletual there Riv, posting retarded fandom forum scketches which has no truth.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 9, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Yeah, very intelletual there Riv, posting retarded fandom forum scketches which has no truth.



Oh, don't tell me you have forgotten to read the last line


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 9, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Superstars, Superstars, you don't seems to learn, do you?
> Anayway, I don't want to discuss with you (you lack the intelligance equally with me), so I'll just post this:
> 
> 
> ...



awww, did you draw that yourself??

pek


----------



## RivFader (Oct 9, 2009)

Mnemosyne said:


> awww, did you draw that yourself??
> 
> pek



No, i found it on the interwebs 
And now I'm going to troll more silly Americans because I'm bored


----------



## abcd (Oct 9, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> lol no
> 
> Togashi is just a lazy fucker who is tired of writing HxH. Also I get the impression that you think this is his first hiatus... it isn't. The ant arc has been going on for years now.



naa i know .... after I was at the 290th chapter I googled for hours searching for reasons and there were various reasons given like back pain  or playing some dragon game :S .... and that hes got problems with editors etc... well  If he is not interested in using his skills I am not interested either  ...


Superstars said:


> Tell that to those voting One Piece [Especially you]  that manga has been pure crap for a long while, still is.





kirthiabcd said:


> the hypocracy of this post


----------



## The Imp (Oct 9, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> naa i know .... after I was at the 290th chapter I googled for hours searching for reasons and there were various reasons given like back pain  or playing some dragon game :S .... and that hes got problems with editors etc... well  If he is not interested in using his skills I am not interested either  ...



Dragon Quest?


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 9, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Yeah, very intelletual there Riv, posting retarded fandom forum scketches which has no truth.



You know what's intelligent

Saying one piece has been a shitfest for a long time with only "cuz I rly h8 the fandom they such wanker" as a means of justification

Though annoying, Wuzzman at least gives an explanation to assert his reasoning. You're just a moron who probably got raped in an argument with a one piece fan and now hate it 4life


----------



## Fran (Oct 9, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Dragon Quest?



I swear the Togashi / DragonQuest rumour started on NF  
I think Ennoea lays claim to that certain theory.

Other theories abound:
-The Sailor Moon Cosplay Fetish Theory
-Eizenmicht's Laziness Principle
-Togashi got fired theory


----------



## Superstars (Oct 9, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> You know what's intelligent
> 
> Saying one piece has been a shitfest for a long time with only "cuz I rly h8 the fandom they such wanker" as a means of justification
> 
> Though annoying, Wuzzman at least gives an explanation to assert his reasoning. You're just a moron who probably got raped in an argument with a one piece fan and now hate it 4life



I already raped one peice fanboys in arguments and you were easily one of them [in this same section]. I don't hate one peice, I hate the fandom for being such bias tards.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 9, 2009)

Superstars said:


> I already raped one peice fanboys in arguments and you were easily one of them [in this same section]. I don't hate one peice, *I hate the fandom for being such bias tards*.




You get that with every fandom, although the One Piece fandom is more annoying than most. 

Still doesn't change the fact that your arguments suck.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 9, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that your arguments suck.



I liked the one about how impel down sucked ass, had me rolling.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL superstars its  challenging the one piece fans again!  the thread becomes worth just for the lulz .


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 9, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> Its ppl like u that  create unwanted hype .... both hxh and fma are pretty good but OP would be in the same level



Lol, One Piece is garbage. 

FMA and HXH are pretty good, though.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 9, 2009)

Cerō said:


> I liked the one about how impel down sucked ass, had me rolling.



Impel Down wasn't necessarily bad but it isn't one of OP's better arcs and wasn't a really good break in. Beating up fodder gets tiring after a while. It did have some good parts to it though, mainly Magellan and Ivankov.


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 9, 2009)

Superstars said:


> I already raped one peice fanboys in arguments and you were easily one of them [in this same section]. I don't hate one peice, I hate the fandom for being such bias tards.



1) You don't do anything except call them a tard and flame one piece without giving reasons.
2) We've never debated, although I have mocked you for calling gutts an emo avenger, fucking moron. YA U TOTALLY KILED ME BRO
3) You just proved the point I was trying to make in my last post.


Good job showing how much of a dumb ass you are in a single post

A+ Superstars for president


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 9, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Impel Down wasn't necessarily bad



It was God awful, second worst arc in the series next to Amazon Lily.


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 9, 2009)

^ Did you forget enies lobby or did you actually like it


----------



## Superstars (Oct 9, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> You get that with every fandom, although the One Piece fandom is more annoying than most.
> 
> Still doesn't change the fact that your arguments suck.



None of you have yet to prove it nor counter them.



> I liked the one about how impel down sucked ass, had me rolling.



It did because...



Superstars said:


> And? you act as if this justifies Impel down from not being garbage. It was crap, and yes Luffy and co fought nothing but fodder [besides Magellan] while running through levels [like a video game] of a so called "most dangerous prison in the world." It was lame, It was like Team Sonic from *SEGA* GUEST WROTE this boring arc. Who has tranny's [Which are garbage characters, Ivankov and co] able to shoot pool inside the worst prison in the world? That's not humor, that's plan dumb..





Eldritch Gall said:


> 1) You don't do anything except call them a tard and flame one piece without giving reasons.
> 
> A+ Superstars for president



See above...you are wrong just like the rest of your fandom.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 9, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> ^ Did you forget enies lobby or did you actually like it



I liked Water 7 more, but doesn't change the fact that Impel Down was a steaming pile for the exact reasons Superstar wrote.


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 9, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Lol, Fullmetal Alchemist is galaxies above one piece. Take the current "war" in one piece. Compare those last 10 chapters to 1 flash ishabel flash back in FMA. I'm sorry but in comparison one piece war arc looks like a bunch of kids with super soakers fighting on a beach. HXH is so far ahead of the big three it ain't funny.



What? Based on your statement, I guessing that the point you are trying to make is that FMA is more serious and more ‘adult’ than OP, ergo it is galaxies ahead? What kind of argument is that? I enjoy FMA and I think it is brilliantly written, but to make an off-the-cuff statement like that is just disappointing. 

The whole is the sum of its parts. Taking into account the settings, the characters, the world, the humour  and all other aspects, OP comes out ahead of FMA. Not by much, but certainly ahead. For me, OP has the x-factor, the just right combination of fun, drama and a sense of escapism to make it an almost perfect package. FMA is excellent in all departments, but as a whole, it seems to lack a bit in comparison to OP. 

About HxH, it has some brilliant arcs and great character developments but it suffers from very inconsistent art and pacing issues at times. Everyone says its because Togashi is lazy and so forth, but that doesn’t change that fact that there are problems with the work. Consistency, which is crucial, is lacking. 

Again, OP is not the very best in every department, but taken as a whole, there is probably no better shonen out there, not FMA and certainly not HxH.


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 9, 2009)

I voted for Bleach, because I think it's going the best so far, but it's definitely also going downhill. It's the same with Naruto imo, and I've never read One Piece. 


Oh god


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 9, 2009)

I voted for Bleach. It's not the greatest, but it's better than Naruto and I've not read One Piece.


----------



## MdB (Oct 10, 2009)

The moment Bleach is better than Naruto is when it starts to have a story structure that doesn't amount to ''BAD FIGHTS FIGHTS AND LOTS OF TERRIBLY WRITTEN FIGHTS"'.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 10, 2009)

ID was the best arc, whoever expects just fights from One Piece is a retard.

It was about beating the clock, like the 24 TV show, so it was breathtaking.
It was about friendship everyone can see this in the Bon - Luffy relationship.
It was funny because of Buggy.
It was action packed, Croc and Jimbei working together were awesome.
It had a lot of mysteries and twists...with Blackbeard.
The okamas were also funny.

..and people are comparing it twith Naruto hahahaha.
With Pain reviving the village after hearing some bullshit, with Naruto getting power ups out of nowhere, he mastered a jutsu 4th wasnt able to do etc


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 10, 2009)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> with Naruto getting power ups out of nowhere


Ya cuz the Strawhat crew never pulls new shit out of their asses each and every fight AMIRITE?!


----------



## zuul (Oct 10, 2009)

One piece. despite the crappy arts.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 10, 2009)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Naruto getting power ups out of nowhere, he mastered a jutsu 4th wasnt able to do etc



FRS didn't come out of no where. He's been making bigger rasengans for the longest time. If you're looking for something that came out of no where... look at Sasuke's MS.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 10, 2009)

Yo Superstarz

Does backgrounds still not matter in a visual medium?


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Oct 10, 2009)

Dbz>HST, now?


----------



## MdB (Oct 10, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Yo Superstarz
> 
> Does backgrounds still not matter in a visual medium?



Not important at all.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 10, 2009)

Hahaha Kubo is a fucking hack


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Oct 10, 2009)

Holy shit, One Piece is beating the shit out of Naruto on his own fucking forum. 

Anyways, for me it varies each week. Sometimes I'll like a Bleach Chapter the best and others OP or Naruto even. But when it comes down to picking my favorite, or the best, it's gotta be OP hands down.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 10, 2009)

Houshin Engi is better than all of them.

And yeah, I agree that Impel Down was a bad arc compared to what else Oda has done.

Still better than Amazon Lily though.


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

The funny thing is, after seeing what Whitebeard can do, I'd say One Piece takes this easily.


So One Piece wins in regards of being much better and have much more powerful guys.


----------



## MdB (Oct 10, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Hahaha Kubo is a fucking hack



scan of how big the releases mouth is
Faraoh1
scan of how big the releases mouth is
scan of how big the releases mouth is
scan of how big the releases mouth is

And you thought Kishimoto's artistic presentation is extremely atrocious?


----------



## Aldric (Oct 10, 2009)

Seriously I know there's no accounting for tastes and it's all a matter of opinion and blablablab and all that faggy shit

But even if you hate Oda's art you've got to hand it to the guy he creates fantastic background scenery and his attention to detail is unrivaled among current shonen artists

Kubo just randomly spills half a bottle of ink on a blank page and calls it a day


----------



## RivFader (Oct 10, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Seriously I know there's no accounting for tastes and it's all a matter of opinion and blablablab and all that faggy shit
> 
> But even if you hate Oda's art you've got to hand it to the guy he creates fantastic background scenery and his attention to detail is unrivaled among current shonen artists
> 
> Kubo just randomly spills half a bottle of ink on a blank page and calls it a day



Indeed, you can be biased about a series but that doesn't change the facts commonly defined as characteristics: Background, the amount of side-characters shown, their development, etc.


----------



## Neelon (Oct 10, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Seriously I know there's no accounting for tastes and it's all a matter of opinion and blablablab and all that faggy shit
> 
> But even if you hate Oda's art you've got to hand it to the guy he creates fantastic background scenery and his attention to detail is unrivaled among current shonen artists
> 
> Kubo just randomly spills half a bottle of ink on a blank page and calls it a day



I agree with this post (I don't with the "unrivaled"  statement except if you are comparing his art with other mainstream shonens)


----------



## Aldric (Oct 10, 2009)

What do you mean "mainstream shonen"


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 10, 2009)

Let's see. Including detailed art, emotions shown,plot,characters,the overall feeling OP definitely takes this for me.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2009)

i used to love naruto before part 2. I wish it had that same style of writing and artwork as it did back then.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 10, 2009)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> ID was the best arc, whoever expects just fights from One Piece is a retard.
> 
> It was about beating the clock, like the 24 TV show, so it was breathtaking.
> It was about friendship everyone can see this in the Bon - Luffy relationship.
> ...



Thank you for listing the resons why ID sucked and why One Piece has been a snorefest.



> ..and people are comparing it twith Naruto hahahaha.
> With Pain reviving the village after hearing some bullshit, with Naruto getting power ups out of nowhere, he mastered a jutsu 4th wasnt able to do etc



You can't read, Naruto trained for his power and Naruto has been way better than one peice ever since Pain came and gone. Hell I got more action from Raikage then I do in this so called soft baby war in One Piece.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 10, 2009)

Sup WHITEBEARD

Long time no see


----------



## Superstars (Oct 10, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Yo Superstarz
> 
> Does backgrounds still not matter in a visual medium?



No they don't and I proved the simple minded one piece fandom that they don't. Especially when the guy you praise doesn't even draw backgrounds.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 10, 2009)

Superstars said:


> No they don't and I proved the simple minded one piece fandom that they don't. Especially when the guy you praise doesn't even draw backgrounds.



Kubo doesn't either

So it's not even him who knocks the bottle of ink over on the blank page

What a clown


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Still better than Amazon Lily though.



What isn't better than Amazon Lily?


----------



## Aldric (Oct 10, 2009)

> What isn't better than Amazon Lily?



Bleach isn't


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Bleach isn't



Bleach is shit.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Yo Superstarz
> 
> Does backgrounds matter in a visual medium?



Not really no.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> It was about beating the clock, like the 24 TV show, so it was breathtaking.
> It was about friendship everyone can see this in the Bon - Luffy relationship.
> It was funny because of Buggy.
> It was action packed, Croc and Jimbei working together were awesome.
> ...




This has gotta be the shittiest list of reason why any arc is good. Comparing One Piece to 24, fucking shit. Also, could you be more vague and generic?


----------



## gohan10 (Oct 10, 2009)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> ID was the best arc, whoever expects just fights from One Piece is a retard.
> 
> It was about beating the clock, like the 24 TV show, so it was breathtaking.
> It was about friendship everyone can see this in the Bon - Luffy relationship.
> ...



Yea ID was a pretty good arc.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 10, 2009)

Impel Down and especially the current arc have been very disappointing, I expected far more and I can't help but feel Oda has failed to deliver the goods. Amazon Lily was horrible.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> ID was the best arc, whoever expects just fights from One Piece is a retard.
> 
> It was about beating the clock, like the 24 TV show, so it was breathtaking.
> It was about friendship everyone can see this in the Bon - Luffy relationship.
> ...



The same vague reasons you listed can be applied almost completely to Hueco Mundo too.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 10, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Bleach isn't



2 arcs in Bleach are better than it

Apart from that...



Superstars said:


> No they don't and I proved the simple minded one piece fandom that they don't. Especially when the guy you praise doesn't even draw backgrounds.



Guess i have bad eyes than as i could swear i have seen tons of doublepages with them


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 10, 2009)

^ The only arcs I can think of that are better are Substitute Shinigami arc and Soul Society arc.



Tobirama said:


> Impel Down and especially the current arc have been very disappointing, I expected far more and I can't help but feel Oda has failed to deliver the goods. Amazon Lily was horrible.



Oh noes, you've just dissed GODAS!!!

Seriously, it's been how many consecutive bad chapters in a row since Shabondy? Pretty much why I dropped the series.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 10, 2009)

The beginning arc and the Vizard arc were my favorites from Bleach.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 10, 2009)

I would say Turn Back the Pendulum instead of Soul Society 

The latter was very mediocre at best


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 10, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I would say Turn Back the Pendulum instead of Soul Society
> 
> The latter was very mediocre at best



While TBTP was pretty decent, it's more of a mini arc than a real arc.

Soul Society is completely overrated. The beginning is still the best.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 10, 2009)

It was about the same length as Amazon Lily though

So i still say its comparable

And yes, the beginning of SS was the best part of it


----------



## Freija (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey guys, guess what... OP > you


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2009)

SS and TBTP are my favourite from bleach


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 10, 2009)

Another thing which is pretty fun is:

That a thread like this usualy ends up in an argument over what OP arcs were the best 

Says it all really


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 10, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> It was about the same length as Amazon Lily though
> 
> So i still say its comparable
> 
> And yes, the beginning was the best



Actually, yeah, your right.

And I'd also agree that both TBTP and the beginning were both better than Amazon Lily.

I hate Aizen. He made the end of the TBTP fucking faggish, like everything around he is involved with.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I would say Turn Back the Pendulum instead of Soul Society



I hated that arc.





Han Solo said:


> I hate Aizen. He made the end of the TBTP fucking faggish, like everything around he is involved with.




Pretty much why I hated it, plus the vizards suck.


----------



## Candy (Oct 10, 2009)

OP takes this in a *stomp*


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 10, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Pretty much why I hated it, plus the vizards suck.



Outside of Aizen being one of the shittiest characters ever known, I did like it alot. I always enjoy reading backstorys, and I was genuinely interested in reading it, which hasn't happened for me in Bleach sine Dordonii.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 10, 2009)

Turn Back the Pendulum was the best bit of Bleach: it was kept nice and concise, a bit of story with some action. As un-Kubo-like an arc as you can get, maybe that explains it.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 10, 2009)

As for which OP arc is best, there can be little doubt that the current have been the best in OP imo


Bleach is fighting and waiting 
been so for long, it could be ok if just the thrill could return(gone for years)
still as a bleach fan i enjoy it better than the others

Naruto is getting to far out only read the new chapter and some spoilers the past year


----------



## GriffinHime (Oct 10, 2009)

I used to hate One Piece, but I'm starting to like it now <3 Naruto is still my favorite, and I love Bleach. But One Piece is starting to be my favorite. Nami kicks ass!!!


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Turn Back the Pendulum was the best bit of Bleach: it was kept nice and concise, a bit of story with some action. As un-Kubo-like an arc as you can get, maybe that explains it.



Good story? It just ties in backstories for a couple of shitty characters [Vizards] to a very shitty character [Aizen]. Not to mentiont that it also ties in good characters like Urahara and Yoruichi to Aizens "Schemes". It doesn't even do a good job explaining Aizens motivations, he's just as shallow as he is 100 years later.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 10, 2009)

Favorite One Piece arc? Water 7, Skypeia (including Jaya) or Thriller Bark (although it loses points for being dragged out).


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Favorite One Piece arc? Water 7, Skypeia (including Jaya) or Thriller Bark (although it loses points for being dragged out).



Those are pretty much mines, but with East Blue added.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 10, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Good story? It just ties in backstories for a couple of shitty characters [Vizards] to a very shitty character [Aizen]. Not to mentiont that it also ties in good characters like Urahara and Youruichi too Aizen.



1/ Where did I say it was good? I found it passable at best.

2/ The hell is the point of your post.

Honestly.


----------



## Perseverance (Oct 10, 2009)

lmao bleach


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> 1/ Where did I say it was good? I found it passable at best.
> 
> 2/ The hell is the point of your post.
> 
> Honestly.




1] If you can't read your own shit, why post it?:



			
				you said:
			
		

> Turn Back the Pendulum was the *best bit of Bleach*



I mean if your not saying it's bad, then what else could you fucking be saying?

2] My point is it's shit, pretty fucking obvious what I was getting at.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Outside of Aizen being one of the shittiest characters ever known, I did like it alot. I always enjoy reading backstorys, and I was genuinely interested in reading it, which hasn't happened for me in Bleach sine *Dordonii*.



*NINOOOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 10, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> *NINOOOOOOO!!!!*



Probably my favorite Bleach character.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 10, 2009)

Cerō said:


> No asshole, you said it's the best bit of Bleach. Again, if it ain't bad what the fuck else are you trying to say then? What else can be interpreted from:Best bit of Bleach? That it's passable I.E. Good?



That it is better than the rest of Bleach...


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 10, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> That it is better than the rest of Bleach...



Which means it's *good* in comparison.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2009)

Kubo needs more fanservice.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 10, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Which means it's good *in comparison.*



In comparison being the key word here.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 10, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> In comparison being the key word here.



Yeah, in comparison to other Bleach arcs. Meaning that the arc was good.

Edit: Man fuck it, shit ain't that serious. I'm gonna go smoke a fat ass blunt.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 10, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Get the fuck outta here



Well it was able to make me return to the series that i had dropped since about the Lucci vs Luffy fight


Robin's flashback was the last straw for me(bored the hell out of me) 
TB didn't appeal to me at all. the current chapters at least feel like something of importance going on.



Though i admit the comedy is lacking (Had several minor laughs through the 400+ chapters i read and 3 major ones)



Fact is no series will appeal to everyone the same


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 10, 2009)

^

I'm not surprised that the recent mindless gobs of faservice that have ruined the series are popular with tards.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 10, 2009)

Closing thread before it gets out of hand. ><

PM me if you have any questions or concerns.


----------

